# Franken "Schacher" thread......



## Coffee (17. September 2004)

Hallo Ihr,

auf die Idee brachte mich der letzte pizzaplauder. Und dann noch diverse threads in unserem forumsbereich. Und da dachte ich, wär es an der zeit einen

*"Schacherthread"* zu eröffnen. 


hier kann allesrein, wenn jemand

*a) Radteile sucht

b) Radteile tauschen will

c) Radteile anbietet*

Die Regeln sind denkbar einfach. Jeder wo obengenanntes zutrifft, setzt es hier rein. *PREISE + VERHANDLUNGEN* werden *NUR* per *PN * abgewickelt. . Und dann gehts schon los. tauschen, handeln, einsacken ;-)

Ich denke da einige einiges ja im keller liegen haben, und vorallem einige ja immer wieder rumbasteln an ihren rädern, oder sich einen singlespeeder aufbauen, hat das hier eine zukunft.  

Also haut rein jungs....  


Grüße coffee


----------



## manic (17. September 2004)

JAAAA!

Das ist doch eiN Thread ganz nach meinem Geschmack.

Die aktuelle Liste von meinem Krempel den zu verkaufen habe, habe ich mal ins Classic-Forum gepackt. Link ist in der Signatur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (17. September 2004)

Hey cool... endlich muß ich meine Sachen nicht mehr auf ominösen Auktionsplattformen feilbieten...

Ich hab grad "überig":


Moots Titan Vorbau, 100mm 6° 1 1/8 ahead
Mavic 316 Schraubsteuersatz, neu 1 1/8
Komplettsatz WTB-Canties, gut erhalten
SDG BelAir Sattel, Silber mit Tigerfell (echt stylisch)
Roox Kantenklascher-Rizer in Gold mit "lebenslanger Garantie" nach neuem EU-Recht
Timbuk2 CommuteBag (Laptop-Kuriertasche) in schwarz, echt stylisch macht aus jeder mobilen Windose einen Kultrechner
blaue Manitou Black Tauchrohre 

@Coffee
Danke Mami


----------



## dubbel (17. September 2004)

okay - ich biete: 
Magura Quake CP 125 (bilder in meiner galerie) 
Magura Julie hinten
neuer FUNN Guido X-bar (neu, unbenutzt, nie montiert)
vorbau specialized S-works 115 mm, 6 ° - neuwertig 
vorbau ritchey comp, 115 mm, 6° - neuwertig 
etliche CC-Lenker (d.h. gerade und < 60 cm, z.B Raceface air alloy 56 cm (1 saison) )
deore v-brake hebel neu, unbenutzt
 DX-clickies, stark benutzt (bilder in meiner galerie) 
zahllose hörnchen (benutzt) 



alti: hast du ein foto vom SDG BelAir Sattel?  

ausserdem suche ich einen neuen / neuwertigen Lenker, ca. 1" rise, mindestens 67 cm breit.


----------



## Altitude (17. September 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> alti: hast du ein foto vom SDG BelAir Sattel?



Jepp...


----------



## TortureKing (17. September 2004)

Nachdem mich mein Lieferant im Stich gelassen hat suche ich dringend:

Vobau Ritchey WCS oder anderer vergleichbarer / Ahead 1 1/8 ab 110 mm länge und mit 6° Steigung oder gerade

Lenker Rizer mind. 650 breit evtl. auch hier Ritchey WCS oder vergleichbares


----------



## Altitude (17. September 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem mich mein Lieferant im Stich gelassen hat suche ich dringend:
> 
> Vobau Ritchey WCS oder anderer Ahead 1 1/8 ab 110 mm länge und mit 6° Steigung oder gerade



hab isch... in silber von extasy "light"-version


			
				TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Lenker Rizer mind. 600 breit evtl. auch hier Ritchey WCS oder vergleichbares



erinnerst Du dich an den goldenen Roox  , der in Berlin aufm Spot Ti***** war...den hätt ich noch über...


----------



## TortureKing (17. September 2004)

Danke Alex ..... hmm der Vorbau ist vermutlich *ZU *light für meine "Körperstärke", bin mir da aber nicht so ganz sicher da ich das Teil ehrlicherweise nicht kenne (du weist ja, ich bin Biketeil-DAU  )...... an den Lenker erinnere ich mich, der ist zwar klasse, aber in diesem Fall wollte ich nicht so viel Farbe ans Bike bringen 

Bevorzuge in dem Fall eher die langweilige schwarz schwarze Kombination, hätte ich evtl. schon gleich dazu schreiben sollen .... ach ja, und stabiles Zeug soll es sein.


----------



## manic (17. September 2004)

Hmmm, ich hab vielleicht noch nene neuen Ringle LEnker in schwarz mit Flame-Design in silber und natürlich neu. 1" Rizer in etwa. Schön breit.

Wie war das mit dem güldenen Roox? das wäre ne Überlegung ans BArracuda? Wieviel geht der denn hoch?

Vorbau habe ich nen schwarzen ITM forged hier in 100mm und 5 Grad Steigung soweit ich weiss.

Also was stabil angeht würde ich nicht unbedingt zu WCS greifen. Ist ja wohl eher Leichtbau und das beiss sich dann irgendwo.


----------



## TortureKing (17. September 2004)

der Ringle klnigt interessant, insofern das der ist den ich in Gedanken habe ... haste mal ein Foto ? Wie breit ist der ? Was soll er kosten (per PN) ?

@ Coffee: warum eigentlich Preise per PN und nicht im Fred ?


----------



## TortureKing (17. September 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, ich hab vielleicht noch nene neuen Ringle LEnker in schwarz mit Flame-Design in silber und natürlich neu. 1" Rizer in etwa. Schön breit.
> 
> Wie war das mit dem güldenen Roox? das wäre ne Überlegung ans BArracuda? Wieviel geht der denn hoch?
> 
> ...



Also Ringle Lenker ist interessant (Preis ? )

Das ITM Zeuch ist doch Carbon, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (17. September 2004)

@Torture: Preis sag ich noch durch. Muss erst schauen, was mich der lenker gekostet hat. hab ich auch neu bei hibike gekauft. ;9

Der Vorbau ist ganz normales robustes Alu.  Mit 15 bist Du dabei. Bild gibts heute Abend. Ist aber neu uns ungebraucht.


----------



## manic (17. September 2004)

So, hier mal die Vorbauten. Hab noch nen Azonix gefunden.


----------



## TortureKing (17. September 2004)

mir ist noch was eingefallen .... Pedale brauch ich auch noch .... SPD System und es sollten Kombipedale sein, da ich auch öfter nur mit Turnschuhen fahre .....


----------



## aprillaprill (18. September 2004)

brauche irgendeinen magura hebel rechts ausser von den hs modellen sowie gustel und clara alle anderen sind i.o ...


----------



## manic (18. September 2004)

Also gut, wenn Du zu faul bist, mach ich das halt. 

Der Lenker sieht so aus, nur einiges flacher, weil nur 1" Rizer:






PPreis kannst Du den von HiBike nehmen, da erfährst Du auch die restlichen Details. www.hibike.de

Da gibts grade auch 2003er Fox Trikots für Fatboys. 

Koste 40e mit Originalrechnung wenn ich mich nicht sehr täusche.


----------



## TortureKing (18. September 2004)

ich probier ihn mal aus ob er von der Höhe reicht (sorry, hab überlesen das er nur 1" ist )... wenn ja nehm ich ihn. 

Einverstanden ? ..... ja ? ...... dann her damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (19. September 2004)

Na klar. Ich geh davon aus das Du ihn sorgsam testest. Derzeit ist das Teil hal noch jungfräulich. 

Ich glaub ich mach ein Paket ins frängische und danns chau mer mal. Nutella, Fuzzy, Du....  Müsst Ihr dann halt intern verteilen. Oder komm ich zum Mexikoplauder? Mer waaas es net....


----------



## TortureKing (19. September 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar. Ich geh davon aus das Du ihn sorgsam testest. Derzeit ist das Teil hal noch jungfräulich.
> 
> Ich glaub ich mach ein Paket ins frängische und danns chau mer mal. Nutella, Fuzzy, Du....  Müsst Ihr dann halt intern verteilen. Oder komm ich zum Mexikoplauder? Mer waaas es net....



Mexikoplauder dauert zu lange ... schick Paket bitte 

P.S. Klar ich baue den nur zum Probesitzen mit Plastikschutz ein .... da passiert nix.


----------



## manic (20. September 2004)

Und ich brauch noch ein 34er Kettenblatt Standard-LK.


----------



## TortureKing (20. September 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich brauch noch ein 34er Kettenblatt Standard-LK.


36 hab ich .......


----------



## TortureKing (20. September 2004)

Vorderradnabe mit Diskaufnahme (6 Loch) gesucht (vorzugsweise Shimano)..... darf ruhig was älteres sein, da die eh umgebaut wird (evtl. auch ne Hinterradnabe dazu .... brauch davon nur die Achse)


----------



## manic (21. September 2004)

OK, und ich brauch immer noch ein 34er KEttenblatt und eine PAUL V-Brake.


----------



## TortureKing (21. September 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> OK, und ich brauch immer noch ein 34er KEttenblatt und eine PAUL V-Brake.


und ich endlich den Lenker .......


----------



## manic (21. September 2004)

Mach schicke Adresse und Lenker ist Morgena uf dem Weg zu Dir. 

Vorbauten auch?


----------



## nutallabrot (21. September 2004)

ich brauche:

- Kurbeln für 9-fach, schwarz, mit Kettenblättern und ggf. Innenlager (z.B. LX 04)
- Ringle H20 silber
- Steuersatz 1 1/8" Ahead, poliert (z.B. King, Bees, Race Face)

ich habe übrig:

- Thomson Sattelstütze (siehe Signatur)
- Ringle Vorbau Ahead, 1" schwarz, 135mm/0°, wie neu
- Paul Love Levers für Canti, blau, gebraucht
- Alu-Rahmen-Gabel-Set, schwarz, RH 54 (?), stark gebraucht, als Stadtschlampe geeignet
- XT / Mavic 231 CD Laufradsatz, inkl XT-7-fach-Ritzel

mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein


----------



## ibanez (21. September 2004)

Hallo, ich suche 

für Votec GS4: einen Vario-Vorbau,
sowie den Steuersatz mit Rohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (21. September 2004)

update - ich biete: 
 klassische xt-sattelstütze, 26,6 schwarz, kratzer vom montieren
 magura sattel ("Magura Sattel _Louise, _schwarz/gelb von San Marco, 255g") 
Magura Quake CP 125 (bilder in meiner galerie) 
Magura Julie hinten
neuer FUNN Guido X-bar (neu, unbenutzt, nie montiert)
vorbau specialized S-works 115 mm, 6 ° - neuwertig 
vorbau ritchey pro, 85 mm, 6° - neuwertig 
etliche CC-Lenker (d.h. gerade und < 60 cm, z.B Raceface air alloy 56 cm (1 saison) )
deore v-brake hebel neu, unbenutzt
 DX-clickies, stark benutzt (bilder in meiner galerie) 
zahllose hörnchen (benutzt) 

ausserdem suche ich einen neuen / neuwertigen Lenker, ca. 1" rise, mindestens 67 cm breit.


----------



## Coffee (22. September 2004)

Suche:


Steuersatz 1 1/8 AH silber oder schwarz
flat bar lenker silber oder schwarz
vorbau 90 - 100 mm silber oder schwarz AH 1 1/8
kurbel schwarz vierkannt


grüße coffee


----------



## TortureKing (22. September 2004)

Coffee, passt Dir mein DMR-Vorbau der eh bei Dir zu Hause im Keller rumliegt ?


----------



## Coffee (22. September 2004)

@ tortureking,

mal sehn, ich guck ihn mir mal an ;-)

coffee


----------



## Altitude (22. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Suche:
> 
> 
> Steuersatz 1 1/8 AH silber oder schwarz
> ...



Ritchey Scussy Logic in silber oder WCS in schwarz
Cannondale in schwarz oder Extasy in silber
Cooks in schwarz oder silberne Deore


----------



## manic (22. September 2004)

@coffee: Als Lenker hätte ich Dir noch nen silbernen Easton. Und die Vorbauten von ITM oder Azonic. Sind ja shcon irgendwo zu sehen. Nen RF Prodigy habe ich glaube ich auch noch.A lle schwarz und 100 mm lang.


----------



## showman (22. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Ritchey Scussy Logic in silber oder WCS in schwarz
> Cannondale in schwarz oder Extasy in silber
> Cooks in schwarz oder silberne Deore


*Halt*
hiermit melde ich verschärftes Interesse an den Deore Kurbeln an.

Gruß Showman


----------



## manic (22. September 2004)

AAAHHHHHH! ICH HASSE EBAY!

GRade hatte ch mir noch ein paar Daumies und ein paar Räder geschossen udn dann schiebt der Typ noch ne 180er Ritzchey Kurbel mit XTR Blättern in neu und XTR-Kettenblätter und so Kram hinterher. Das ist nicht fauir...

Ich bin so ein rückradloser Wurm....


----------



## showman (22. September 2004)

*Suche*

93 +/- XTR Cantis in gutem Zustand.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (23. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Ritchey Scussy Logic in silber oder WCS in schwarz
> Cannondale in schwarz oder Extasy in silber
> Cooks in schwarz oder silberne Deore




@ alti,

also deore will ich nciht, die kannste dem showman geben. wenn wären die cooks interessant. Preis?


coffee


----------



## Altitude (23. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ alti,
> 
> also deore will ich nciht, die kannste dem showman geben. wenn wären die cooks interessant. Preis?
> 
> ...



oh des wird teuer...mit diesen Kurbeln hab ich eine tiefe emotionale Bindung...ich fahr se seit '92...ich überlege mir was...


----------



## Coffee (23. September 2004)

ja, geh mal bitte in dich ;-))

sind die schwarz?


coffee


----------



## Altitude (23. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> j
> sind die schwarz?
> 
> 
> coffee



wie meien Seele...

ich bring se mal mit, wenn ich aud nen Cappo vorbeischau...oder die Erleuchtungsutensilien abhole...


----------



## manic (23. September 2004)

Update:

Santa Cruz Tazmon 44er Rahmenhöhe in silber

XTR-Kurbeln 900er Serie mit Kettenblättern

Bremshebel XTR 900er Serie 2 Satz gut bis sehr gut

Dengler Grip Suspension Bremsensätze rot/purple? und silber neu bis gebraucht und verblasst.  

XTR Cantis 900 er Serie gut

XT Umwerfer 739er Serie DP / TS neu

LX Umwerfer schwarz FD-569 28,6 DP/TS gut

XT Schalt- Bremskobi 2002 rechts

Shifter LX links älter

Vorbau ITM forged schwarz 100 mm neu  1 1/8" AHEAD

Vorbau Race Face Prodigy schwarz 100 mm neu 1 1/8" AHEAD

Vorbau Azonic schwarz 100 mm 1 1/8" AHEAD

TIME ATAC Pedale World Champion gut

TWP Kettenspanner

Grip Shift Bassworm neu

Kurbel RaceFace silber matt 175 mm Länge mit Kettenblättern /Standard-LK

Außerdem wohl noch das ein oder andere XTR-Kettenblatt mit 110er Lochkreis.




*Suche:* 

Octalink INnenlager 68er Gehäuse

XTR Umwerfer 900/910er Serie 31,8 TP / DS

Rote Kurbeln

Sattelstütze in rot oder silber 26,8

Flite TT

Schaftvorbau 1 1/8"


----------



## manic (23. September 2004)

Und wenn wir schon am SChachern bin, habe ich mal was ganz Anderes. 

EiN Satz Röhren-Endverstärker:

Entweder Monoblöcke von Raphael Audio (siehe Bild iM Anhang)

http://www.raphael-audio.de/m50.html

oder ein paar Monoblöcke von Experience Electronics:

Bausatz komplett aufgebaut, aber leider ohne Gehäuse. 

http://www.experience-electronics.de/deutsch/hifi/end_ppp_m_140.htm

Âch ja, und ein Meastro Vorverstärker in neuwertigen Zustand istauch noch zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (23. September 2004)

ups


----------



## manic (23. September 2004)

Und dann brauch ich noch ein löanges Vierkant-Innenlager mit 68er GEhäuse.


----------



## Mr.Chili (23. September 2004)

Hallo Manic

Das mit den Kurbeln und Cantis geht Klar.

Wenn du den Umwerfer noch brauchst hab ich da.
Ein 68viekannt hab ich auch,Bsa o. Ital. u. wie Laaaaaaaaaaaaaang?

Mfg Tomac-Fan


----------



## manic (23. September 2004)

Hi tomac,

wegend er kUrbel müssen wir mal schauen. Hat grade noch jemand andes den Daumen drauf. Wenn da bios Morgen früh keine Rückmeldung kommt, ist Sie Dir. 

Schick mir mal deine Preisvorstellung zum Umwerfer.

Das Innenlager sollte so Richtugn 118 und 122 /BSA in dem Dreh haben. Also beim 114 streift das außere Kettenblatt an der KEttenstrebe beiM Füchslein.


----------



## Coffee (23. September 2004)

so bin auch schon fündig geworden   

brauche jetzt nur noch:

* sattelstütze 25,8 schwarz bevorzugt oder silber*

coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (23. September 2004)

@manic

mit einen innenlager in der länge kann ich glaub dienen. beide gehäusebreiten sogar. kuck aber lieber nach.


----------



## manic (23. September 2004)

@Beelze: Feine Sache! Schick mir einfach ne kurze Info. 

ICh glaub ich muss mittwoch wirklich kommen. 

Und da meiNS erottalein jetzt schnell zu mir kommt und da keine Originalgabel drin ist, suche ich noch ne Manitou aus dne frühen 90ern.


----------



## lugggas (27. September 2004)

so mal meinen neuen anhang reinsetzen *lol*
hat jemand vielleicht n paar !leichte! eggbeater zu viel`?
lucas


----------



## manic (27. September 2004)

Frisch frei geworden:

Votec GS 4 Air Quadrat 

Manitou X-Vert Carbon mit 150mm Federweg und Steckachse

Bilder gibts bald. Die GS4-Bilder vielleicht shcon Moprgen Abend.


----------



## traileruli (28. September 2004)

Suche:
Federgabel Manitou Mars Elite, 80mm,
und 
150mm einbrückengabel, entweder Manitou oder Mazzochi
neu oder gebraucht.

Gruß Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traileruli (28. September 2004)

Hallo Leute, hab mich mal um die "günstigen, industriellen" Lampen von der Fa Marawi gekümmert:
WER WILL SOO EINE ? (Beschreibung Siehe unten)

In Ermangelung der fehlenden Schotters eine echte Alternative zur Lupine !
Hab diese jetzt seit 2 einhalb Wochen im Gebrauch und bin vollauf begeistert!

Beschreibung:
Marawi nightpro lightning system, Expert, 2 x 12W spot und flood- Strahler, mit Flaschen-Blei/Gelakku, Handschalter, Lenkerhalter und Ladegerät. 1kg Gewicht. Strahlzeit mit einem 2,5 Std, mit 2 Strahler 1,3 std.
Preis 98 Euro.
Gibt es auch als 12/35W mit Nickel/Cadmiumakku, dann Strahlzeit 3,5std bei einem und 1,5std bei 2 Strahlern. Gewicht 850 Gramm. Preis denn 198 Euro.


----------



## Beelzebub (28. September 2004)

mars elite????? 80mm???? fast..... ich hab noch ne mars rumliegen hier. frag mich aber nicht ob das ne elite ist. ich vermute eher ne comp. zumindest hat sie keinen lockout.

interesse?


----------



## Coffee (28. September 2004)

trialeruli schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, hab mich mal um die "günstigen, industriellen" Lampen von der Fa Marawi gekümmert:
> WER WILL SOO EINE ? (Beschreibung Siehe unten)
> 
> In Ermangelung der fehlenden Schotters eine echte Alternative zur Lupine !
> ...



hi,

tu doch sowas lieber in den passenden lampenthread ;-) hier soll es doch rein um SUCHEN und HERGEBEN gehen und nicht um sowas. Oder gibst du deine schon wieder ab?   


coffee


----------



## traileruli (28. September 2004)

hi coffee, nee, die behalt ich gerne. Du hast sicher recht, der fred ist für was anderes da.
Ich will ja nur animieren, das man im Winter auch bei Dunkelheit einen schönen nightride haben kann. Und daß das voll spannend ist. Ich war letztes Jahr mit einer der wenigen, der auch unter der Woche biken war. Den anderen wars meistens zu dunkel. Und dagegen will ich was machen!
Also denn mal los Ihr Schönwetter- und Helligkeitsbiker, auch im Winter gehts toll!


----------



## traileruli (28. September 2004)

@belze, au ja, mach mal ein Bild. Wie arg alt und eingerostet is die denn?
äH ICH MEINE DEN zUSTAND DER GABEL


----------



## Beelzebub (28. September 2004)

stell ich heut abend rein uli


----------



## Coffee (29. September 2004)

suche noch schwarze VBreaks..hat da jemand was?


coffee


----------



## FuzzyLogic (29. September 2004)

Biete:


ROOX DHS Kurbeln mit Kettenblaettern
Marzocchi Jr.T- Doppelbrueckengabel, Bj. 2000, fast unbenutzt


----------



## TortureKing (29. September 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Biete:
> 
> 
> ROOX DHS Kurbeln mit Kettenblaettern
> Marzocchi Jr.T- Doppelbrueckengabel, Bj. 2000, fast unbenutzt




[*]ROOX DHS Kurbeln mit Kettenblaettern VERKAUFT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (29. September 2004)

*lol* ie kurbeln wandern durchs fränkische etc.. Ich bei Ebay von nem Frnakengekauft, dann an Fuzzy weiterund jetzt zu TK.


----------



## Beelzebub (29. September 2004)

fürn uli:

is ne mars c oder so . luft und TPC. schaftlänge knapp 20cm


----------



## traileruli (30. September 2004)

@Fuzzy
-"Marzocchi Jr.T- Doppelbrueckengabel, Bj. 2000, fast unbenutzt"

Wieviel Ferderweg hat die?
Gruß Uli


----------



## FuzzyLogic (30. September 2004)

trialeruli schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Ferderweg hat die?



130 mm


----------



## Beelzebub (30. September 2004)

kinners ich brauch was. eigentlich nix bikespezielles aber event. kann einer helfen.

ich brauch ein stück alu als rohr oder vollmaterial. durchmesser min. 5,5-6 cm. länge minimum 7 cm. 

hat jemand sowas zuhause rumliegen,oder weiss wo ich sowas herbekomme???

grund: diese gardena oder anhängerkulu-deckel gehäuse gefallen mir optisch gar nich,und darum dreh ich mir selbst gehäuse. 

kleiner ansporn: wer von den selbstbauern sowas herbekommt dem dreh ich ein zweites gehäuse


----------



## manic (30. September 2004)

@Beelze: hab ich grad hier nicht rumliegen, aber ich mach mal die Ohren auf und frage bei ein paar leuten nach. 

Brauch auch noch was: Satz 9-fach shifter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FuzzyLogic (30. September 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> kleiner ansporn: wer von den selbstbauern sowas herbekommt dem dreh ich ein zweites gehäuse



Selbstgedrehtes Gehaeuse? Sowas muss ich haben!    

Werde mich sofort auf die Suche begeben.

EDIT: Und wo gibt es beinahe alles? Richtig:
E 

oder

Sofortkauf

wie nobel darf es sein?


----------



## TortureKing (30. September 2004)

*ich such mit* ...... Belze macht uns aber trotzdem sicher welche mit


----------



## Mr.Chili (30. September 2004)

[email protected] Hab ich   


wärst gestern gekommen zum


----------



## Beelzebub (30. September 2004)

tobi: genau sowas such ich. die mit dem 60mm durchmesser wären denk ich die richtigen. dann passt auch vorne diese gummidichtung rein die in joerky´s bauanleitung angegeben ist.
vor allem könnte man die in rundstücke unten dann noch ne fläche hinfeilen um entweder den sigma oder cateye halter zu befestigen.
die dinger drehen ist kein thema. freund von mir hat ja ne drehbank,und so was ist für mich auch kein neuland


----------



## TortureKing (30. September 2004)

MELD ...... würde 2 Gehäuse brauchen .... geht da noch was ?


----------



## Beelzebub (30. September 2004)

bei mir geht immer was  

besorgt material  und ich dreh. je eher desto besser. ob ich eine,zwei oder vier mach ist egal.

1, ich muss klären wann ich zum drehen komme

2, soll der schei§§ bis spät. ende okt fertig sein. bin ab nov.für 2 wochen in d´dorf und da brauch ich die zum mitradeln.


----------



## harry kroll (1. Oktober 2004)

fidus,
 du bist der hammer.

ciao harry


----------



## Mr.Chili (2. Oktober 2004)

Wer braucht Steuersatz Ritchey 1Zoll a-Head neu

@Blacksurf  34Kettenblatt is aus  . Neu wollen die 30 Euro bei Truvativ


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (2. Oktober 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Wer braucht Steuersatz Ritchey 1Zoll a-Head neu
> 
> @Blacksurf  34Kettenblatt is aus  . Neu wollen die 30 Euro bei Truvativ





Hallo Klaus,woll mer ma widder bigen??Ich würd a die Wildsau fahrn(langt für dich allemal   
Gruß Ernie


----------



## blacksurf (3. Oktober 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Wer braucht Steuersatz Ritchey 1Zoll a-Head neu
> 
> @Blacksurf  34Kettenblatt is aus  . Neu wollen die 30 Euro bei Truvativ



Danke, für den Marathon lasse ich jetzt erstmal das 32er

Blacksurf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Chili (3. Oktober 2004)

Hey Ernie

Ich glaub im moment kannste auch den Tretroller von deinem Kurzen 
nehmen   und bist schneller.
Hab mir heut im Steigerwald die Lunge  :kotz:  

was`n mit den zwei kurzen? Nächste woche is schlecht, muß zuviel
malochen  . Meld mich aber wenn zeit  

Klaus


----------



## traileruli (5. Oktober 2004)

*...habe folgendes anzubieten:* 
Sooo, war im Keller und hab mal alles überflüssige angeguckt, aufgeschrieben und fotografiert.
*Federgabeln:*
- Manitou Axel  gebraucht: 1,1/8, Federweg 80mm, nur Scheibenbremse postmount, Schaft 195mm , Stahlfeder/Öl, Federhärte einstellbar, Dämpfung von unten einstellbar, Mikrolubeschmierung, 1840g.
- Manitou Mach 5 Comp XC  gebraucht: Retrogabel 1/1/4, Federweg 60mm, Cantisocks mit Mittelzugabstützung, Schaft 203mm, Elastomer, Härte einseitig von außen einstellbar, Alubrücke mit Gabelklemmschrauben, 1575g.
- Marzocci Bomber Z1  neuwertig: 1,1/8, Federweg 100mm, Canti und IS2000 Scheibenaufnahme, Schaft 220mm, Luft/Öl, Härte über Luftdruck je Gabelrohr, 1840g.
-Marzocci XC 600  gebraucht: Retrogabel 1,1/8, Federweg 60mm, Canti-aufnahme, Schaft 225mm, Luft/Öl, Härte über Luftdruck und Dämfungsverstellung über Öl pro Gabelrohr, 1710g.
-Rock Shox Indy  gebraucht: Retrogabel ohne Nachlaufkröpfung, 1,1/8, Federweg 80mm, Canti-Aufnahme, Schaft 185mm, Härte einstellbar pro Gabelrohr, 1430g.
-Rock Shox Judi XC Long Travel  gebraucht; 1,1/8, Federweg 100mm, Canti-Aufnahme, Schaft 245mm, Härte und Dämpfung einstellbar, 1570g.

*Dämpfer:* 
-Fox Vanilla mit Feder 650kp  neuwertig; 170mm lang, Federweg 40mm, Augen d= 8mm, oben 22mm breit, unten 16mm breit, 540g.

*Rahmen:*
-Univega 970 Racing  gebraucht, Alu, Eingelenker, Steuerrohr 1, 1/2, Reduzierung auf 1,1/8 möglich, 3 Größen S/M/L, ohne Dämpfer.
-Moser Rennrad  gebraucht, Retro, Stahl, gemufftes Columbusrohr, Größe 61.

*Pedale:*
-Look Rennradpedale gebraucht, 315g/Paar. 
-Shimano Rennradpedale gebraucht.

*Vorbau:*
Ritchey gebraucht, Alu, Einfach-Lenkerklemmung, 90 lang, 12 Grad, 165g.
-? Vorbau MTB gebraucht, Retro, Alu, mit interner Klemmung fürs Steuerrohr, 105 lang, 9 Grad, 164g.
-? Vorbau Downhill neuwertig, Alu geschweißt, doppelte Lenkerkemmung, 100 lang, 12 Grad, 203g.

*Bremse: * 
-V-brake Deore Schwarz  gebraucht, Satz vorne und hinten, 385g/Paar
-V-brake Avid Silbern gebraucht, Satz V+H, 365g/Paar.
-mech.Scheibenbremse Avid gebraucht, Silbern, postmount mit IS2000 Aufnahme,inkl Züge, 440g/Paar.
-Bremshebel Promax neuwertig, Satz re+li, Alu, Schwarz/silbern, Anschlag und Umlenkungsverstellung, 210g/Paar.
-Bremshebel ?,  neuwertig, Satz re+li, Alu, Schwarz/silbern, Anschlagverstellung, 195g/Paar,
-Bremshebel Checker Pig Shorty neuwertig, Satz re+li, Alu Rot/silbern, Anschlagvertsellung, 170g/Paar

*Lenker:* 
-Ritchey CC gebraucht, Alu schwarz, 5Grad gekröpft, 560 breit, 185g.
-Monty DH-Lenker neuwertig. 

Sooo, das wärs für heute. Bilder und Preis kann ich mailen.
Gruß  uli


----------



## Mr.Chili (5. Oktober 2004)

@coffee   schau mal was heute endlich gekommen ist


----------



## manic (5. Oktober 2004)

Lecker, Weisser Sattel. teht bei mir auch noch irgendwann fürs BArracuda auf dem programm.


----------



## Coffee (5. Oktober 2004)

@ tomac,

pm ist abgesendet, sattel gehört quasi schon mir *gg+


coffee


----------



## manic (5. Oktober 2004)

Ichw ill ja gar keine NAsprüche anmelden.

Aber wie wäre esmitd em für dich?


----------



## Mr.Chili (5. Oktober 2004)

@manic           ich hab noch mehr in weiß


----------



## manic (5. Oktober 2004)

Also Tomac, Du machst mich langsam echt fertig. Gibts eigentlich irgendwas, was Du nicht liefern kannst?

Ich brauch noch nen 1 1/8" Zoll Gewindesteuersatz in rot.


----------



## Mr.Chili (5. Oktober 2004)

@manic......also da muß ich passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (6. Oktober 2004)

so ich suche was.

ich bräuchte 2 mtb felgen mit 32 loch,hohlkammer. silber,schwarz total egal. nix edles oder teures. hauptsache nicht runtergebremst.

hat da jemand ein päärchen???


----------



## FuzzyLogic (6. Oktober 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> silber,schwarz total egal.



Wie egal? Gelb?


----------



## traileruli (6. Oktober 2004)

*...weitere Teile aus der Kellersichtung:* 
*Bremse:* 
-Bremshebel Avid Dial 5 neuwertig, Satz re+li, Schwarz/silbern, Anschlag und Umlenkungsverstellung, 195g/Paar, passend zu Avid mech. Scheibenbremse.

*Lenker:* 
-Bullbarlenker neuwertig, man spart sich damit die Hörnchen, 340g
-Rennradlenker gebraucht, Kanal für Züge eingeprägt, 260g

*Vorbau:* 
-Ahaed-Vorbau für Klein/Canondale gebraucht, 90 lang, Kröpfung 20Grad, Steuerrohrklemmd. 40mm, Klemmbereich 1mm, 180g.
-Ahaed-Vorbau für Klein/Canondale gebraucht, 105 lang, Kröpfung 20Grad, Steuerrohrklemmd. 40mm, Klemmbereich 1mm, 195g.

*Computer:* 
Adapter und Programm für Ciclo M 414-436 neuwertig, für COM1 Schnittstelle, Programm zum Überspielen und Auswerten der Daten.

Ach übrigens, da gibts noch ein paar Bikes, die ein Herrchen suchen:
- http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=76700754
und
- http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=781050184

Na den, maa weiterkramen,
Gruß Uli


----------



## manic (6. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab noch nen Satz Laufräder mit gelben rigida DP22 und HSimano STX-RC Naben. Guter Zustand. Vorderrad radial eingespeicht.


----------



## Beelzebub (6. Oktober 2004)

tobi meintest du die von jan??? die auf dem tazmon waren????

felgen reichen eigentlich...... was willste denn für den LRS jan?


----------



## TortureKing (6. Oktober 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Wie egal? Gelb?


wasn eigentlich mit dem heutigen Lampenbersorgereien ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (6. Oktober 2004)

@Beelze: genau die auf dem Tazmon waren. ICh schick Dir ne PM.

*grins* Und einw eisser Sattel ist jetzt auch mir. 

XTR-kettenblätter in 8-fach habe ich auch noch bekommen. In ner ziemlich kranken Größ- 48-38-28? udn dann noch ein 36er und ein 26er. Neu oder 100 km gefahren.


----------



## traileruli (11. Oktober 2004)

Weiterer Kellerfund:
*Federgabel:*
- Manitou Spyder  gebraucht, Federweg 80mm, 1,1/8, für ältere Bikes zum umrüsten Starrgabel auf Federgabel geeignet, da ohne Nachlaufkröpfung in der Radaufnahme, Canti-Aufnahme, Schaft Stahl 185 mm, Elastomer, Härte von außen einstellbar, 1640g.

...und dann wären da noch zwei Rahmen Curtis Harttail 18 und 20 Zoll,  Nagelneu, mit integriertem Ritchey Steuersatz und Sattelstütze von nem Freund zu vermitteln. Der hat die gekauft, weil die Federgabeln so billig in dem Rahmen waren?! (das versteh wer will).


----------



## Altitude (11. Oktober 2004)

hat jemand noch den günstigem "Marken"-Stahlrahmen (Scott, Marin, Spezialiezed, usw.) in 18 oder 19 Zoll mit nem   1 1/8 Sterurrohr rumliegen...
ich such für nen Bekannten was...kann ruhig "verwannst" sein...wird ne Stadtsschlampe...und er sollte billig sein


----------



## TortureKing (11. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand noch den günstigem "Marken"-Stahlrahmen (Scott, Marin, Spezialiezed, usw.) in 18 oder 19 Zoll mit nem   1 1/8 Sterurrohr rumliegen...
> ich such für nen Bekannten was



ich wüßte jemanden mit nem grünen Brodie in 19" mit Federgabel ......   [duckundweg]


----------



## Altitude (11. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> ich wüßte jemanden mit nem grünen Brodie in 19" mit Federgabel ......   [duckundweg]



der ist Ihm zu teuer, außerdem ist der doch für Dich reserviert: Schätzchen!


----------



## TortureKing (11. Oktober 2004)

lol ... naja, kommt Zeit kommt RAD 

Soderle, ich such mal wieder was:

*1 Paar Rennradhebel (keine Schaltung, also nix STI usw.)
1 Satz Felgenbremsen für RR *

Dongschee


----------



## Altitude (11. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> lol ... naja, kommt Zeit kommt RAD
> 
> Soderle, ich such mal wieder was:
> 
> ...



Bremsen hab ich noch von Modolo und Hebel müssten auch noch da sein

ich pack se mal in den Wasgau-Koffer


----------



## TortureKing (11. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Bremsen hab ich noch von Modolo und Hebel müssten auch noch da sein
> 
> ich pack se mal in den Wasgau-Koffer



ja, mach mal ... bei Dir beschleicht mich nur immer gleich die Preisangst, mein kleiner Edelteildealer


----------



## TortureKing (12. Oktober 2004)

noch was .... wer hat ne Rolle die er verkaufen will ( eine wo der Hinterbau eingespannt wird)  ?


----------



## Frazer (12. Oktober 2004)

@TK

wenn ich irgendwo günstig eine herbekomme, die ich ans Notebook anschliessen kann, dann könnt ich dir evtl meine Tacx Cycletrack anbieten.

Muss mich aber erstmal schlau machen, was sowas kostet und ob des mein schmaler Geldbeutel erlaubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (12. Oktober 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> @TK
> 
> wenn ich irgendwo günstig eine herbekomme, die ich ans Notebook anschliessen kann, dann könnt ich dir evtl meine Tacx Cycletrack anbieten.
> 
> Muss mich aber erstmal schlau machen, was sowas kostet und ob des mein schmaler Geldbeutel erlaubt.


http://www.raddiscount.de/Heimtrainer.html?c1=adwords&source=Tacx Heimtrainer


----------



## Coffee (12. Oktober 2004)

@ frazer,

oder frag mal mutti   welches modell suchst du denn?



coffee


----------



## Frazer (12. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> welches modell suchst du denn?




hmmm.... also sowas hier wär scho interessant:

Tacx T1640 Grand Excel Ergotrainer 

oder der hier:

Tacx T1900 i-Magic 


aber die Preise sind ja echt erschreckend


----------



## dubbel (12. Oktober 2004)

der beiker von welt fährt eh nur freie rolle à la tacx rollertrack.

da gehen die preise.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (12. Oktober 2004)

Wenn wir jetzt schon diskutieren, kennt jemand ein Modell, das moeglichst *leise* ist, sprich, womit man auch in einer Mietwohnung noch abends um elf auf die Idee kommen kann ein Stuendchen zu fahren?


----------



## manic (12. Oktober 2004)

Also ich kann Dir meine Elite Powertrain empfehlen: SChön leise, wobei halt auch shcweineteuer. Die Elite-rollen sollen ima llgemeinen leiser sein, als die TACX. Aber dazu kann der Fischi vielleicht was sagen.

@dubbel: Schon. Aber ich bin doch so ein Schussel.


----------



## Frazer (12. Oktober 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> der beiker von welt




Und genau hier ist das Problem: ich lebe schon immer etwas dekadenter   

@Fuzzy

also meine momentane geht scho vom Geräuschpegel her, solltest halt nur net mit Grobstollenreifen drauf fahren   

Ansonsten hab ich gesehen, kann man sich auch noch so eine geräuschdemmende Matte dazu kaufen, für teures Geld. Und die neueren Rollen sind eh a bissl leiser als meine....


----------



## Coffee (12. Oktober 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm.... also sowas hier wär scho interessant:
> 
> Tacx T1640 Grand Excel Ergotrainer
> 
> ...




T1900 i-magic = 380,- 


P.S. für die mietwohnungsleber. einfach ne isomate drunter legen ;-))

coffee


----------



## manic (12. Oktober 2004)

@coffee: AHHH; führe mich nciht in versuchung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (12. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> T1900 i-magic = 380,- 




  ... boah, ich hätt etz mit mehr gerechnet....

Wann wolltest nochma bestellen????????


Und was die Wohnung angeht: als Eigentümer kanns einem eh schei** egal sein


----------



## Coffee (12. Oktober 2004)

ich weis, ich bin die verführung in person   

bestellung ähmm, naja wenn ihr sagt ihr wollt sie in 4 oder 6 wochen, kann ich das managen *gg* oder eben eher    wie ihr gerne wollt.

coffee

P.S. sollten wir mehr al 4 rollen zusammen bekommen, ist die VR stütze evtl gratis dabei *gg*


----------



## Coffee (12. Oktober 2004)

hi nochmal,

also zur vollendeten aufklärung betreffend spezill des tacx t1900 i-magic.

also teil 1) die rolle (hinterbaurolle) ansich kostet wie geschreiben 380,-  
wenn man teil 2) also das spezielle teil für das Vorderrad incl. datenkabel um das virtuelle fahren am pc zu nutzen kostet dieses teil 110,- 

also komplett =  490 ,-  


grüße coffee


----------



## Frazer (12. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> also komplett =  490 ,- 




Das Extravaganz immer sooooooooo viel kosten muss....


----------



## Coffee (12. Oktober 2004)

nein frazer, das ist die virtuelle gesellschaft die dir das dann mer kosten lässt *gg*


coffee


----------



## Frazer (12. Oktober 2004)

Warum muss ich auch so n Technik-Freak sein?!?!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (12. Oktober 2004)

Ja, aber das Teil ist hal schon cool. Wobei dann natürlichauch anfängt die Sache Platz zu fressen etc. pp. Aber spaßig ist das schon....

ABER ich werde widerstehen....


----------



## manic (12. Oktober 2004)

Sag mal Volker, wie groß ist eigentlich dein LTS?


----------



## Frazer (12. Oktober 2004)

Heimlichleser im GT-Forum, hä??    


Müsste 18 oder 19 Zoll haben, wieso?


----------



## manic (12. Oktober 2004)

Nein, nein... Ganz öffentlich amch ich das. Ich hab da immer mal wieder eiN Auge drin. binschließlich heimlicher GT Fan.

Fiel mir grade nur eind as das Rad in 16" auch so ne Alternative für meine regierung gewesen wäre. Aber mit 18" ist es etwas groß.


----------



## Frazer (12. Oktober 2004)

Aber wolltest nich sowieso mal n LTS besitzen????    

Mach ich auch krassen Spezial-Preis


----------



## manic (12. Oktober 2004)

Na ja, schon: Aber wie erklär ichmeienr Regierung das ich Ihr seit übernem Vierteljahr ein Rad verspreche, mir in der Zwischenzeit zwei aufbaue aus dne Teilen bei mir etc. und das dritte das kommt auh dann für mich ist. 

Geht halt nicht...

Muss ich halt doch das schwarze MAnitou HT rauslassen. Und wenn es Ihr nicht gefällt, kann iches trotzdem fahren. 

Aber Du hasttrotzdem ne PM.


----------



## Frazer (12. Oktober 2004)

Ich denk mal, ich werd das Zassi auch noch verkaufen (is übrigens n 18er), BJ 92. Nur ums bei mir an der Wand hängen zu haben, ist es eigentlich doch zu schade.

Vielleicht findet sich ja ein Liebhaber für des Teil, der mir genügend zahlt


----------



## manic (12. Oktober 2004)

Vielleichtmachst Du nen gute preis, so dass ich schwach werde.


----------



## dubbel (12. Oktober 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir jetzt schon diskutieren, kennt jemand ein Modell, das moeglichst *leise* ist,


freie rolle is schön leise.


----------



## Frazer (12. Oktober 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> freie rolle is schön leise.



Hat man da als Grobmotoriker nicht u.U. gewisse Gleichgewichtsprobleme???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (12. Oktober 2004)

Na ich schon....

Aber ist wohl wirklich ne Sache der Übung. So leise fand ich die DInger allerdings nicht. Musst halt frei fahren und kannst dich nicht einfahc irgendwie aufs Rad lümmeln. Dementsprechend ist halt BAlance halten angesagt.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (12. Oktober 2004)

Insofern ist bei ner freien Rolle sicher ein groesserer Trainingseffekt vorhanden als bei einer festen, denn man muss eben auch noch das Gleichgewicht halten.

Warum sie gegenueber einer konventionellen leiser sein sollte ist mir jetzt aber auch nicht klar, da sind ja eher mehr bewegte Teile vorhanden und das Reibgeraeusch des Hinterrads existiert jetzt auch vorne.


----------



## dubbel (12. Oktober 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Hat man da als Grobmotoriker nicht u.U. gewisse Gleichgewichtsprobleme???


nebeneffekt: man wird feinmotorischer. 
auch kein nachteil... 





			
				FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Insofern ist bei ner freien Rolle sicher ein groesserer Trainingseffekt vorhanden als bei einer festen, denn man muss eben auch noch das Gleichgewicht halten.


der aufwand ist aber eher koordinativ als energetisch





> Warum sie gegenueber einer konventionellen leiser sein sollte ist mir jetzt aber auch nicht klar, da sind ja eher mehr bewegte Teile vorhanden und das Reibgeraeusch des Hinterrads existiert jetzt auch vorne.


weil keine bremse dran ist, die wind macht. das reiben an sich ist ja schön leise.


----------



## manic (12. Oktober 2004)

@Dubbel: Ach so, daher... Ich kannte bisher auch nur freie Rolle mit ner Bremse nachgerüstet.


----------



## Frazer (12. Oktober 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> nebeneffekt: man wird feinmotorischer.
> auch kein nachteil...




Des probier ich scho lange.....


----------



## dubbel (12. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @Dubbel: Ach so, daher... Ich kannte bisher auch nur freie Rolle mit ner Bremse nachgerüstet.


ich mein sowas: 
http://www.fahrrad.de/images/rollentrainer/tacx_t1200_big.jpg 


"Die großen Rollen haben einen Durchmesser von 110 mm, dadurch drehen sich die Rollen weniger schnell und erzeugen weniger Vibrationen."

und @frazer: 
"Wenn Sie regelmäßig auf der Rollenbank trainieren, steigern Sie nicht nur Ihre Kondition, sondern Sie bekommen auch ein besseres Gefühl für das Gleichgewicht und einen Runden Tritt. Viele Rennfahrer ziehen es vor, frei auf den Rollen zu fahren. Dies verlangt eine zusätzliche Aufmerksamkeit beim Lenken. bla bla bla"


----------



## Altitude (12. Oktober 2004)

so Ihr Fit****er...jetzt mal was angenehmes


hat jemand Interesse an original Nürnberger Elisenlebkuchen von ner Traditionslebküchnerei - ich red von der "High-End"-Ware und nicht von dem Turi-Müll vom Christkindlasmarkt oder Aldi....hätt da ne Quelle....5 Große Elisen für 5,50 statt 6,90


----------



## manic (12. Oktober 2004)

@Alti: Lebkuchen ist nix für mich, aber ich bring Dir was wirklich Schönes von HoHo mit. 

Neues zu verkaufen: Silberne Middleburn-Kurbel mit schwarzen Blättern und rotem Spider.


----------



## traileruli (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallöle @ all,
wechen dem Rollenfahren in der Wohnung hätt ich da mal a Frache:
Tut es einen nich fürchterlich durch die Wohnung katapultieren, wenn man mal auf der Freirolle ausm Tritt kommt?
Muß man da nich Fangzäune installieren? Ich mein, wenn man abrutscht von der Rolle so mit 50 Schen und dann plötzlich Griff kriegt am Teppich mit die rotierenden Räder.

Guß Uli, der lieber im freien rotieren tut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traileruli (12. Oktober 2004)

@ coffee, war net dich ma kennenzulernen und zu quatschen beim Belze im Laden. Wollt dich doch noch fragen ob ich hier alles verschachern darf, was meine Kellerräumung zutage gefördert hat. Also so Sachen, wie meine Oma, n rostiger Nachel, des Gebiss von meine Oma, ne Waschmaschine, meine alten Tretroller un so Zeuch?


----------



## Frazer (12. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ich red von der "High-End"-Ware



Also der richtig gute Stoff ?!?!    

Dealst du eigentlich auch am Bahnhof???    

 


@Dubbel

ich hab mir das auch scho wie Uli überlegt, obs net a bissl gefährlich werden könnte


----------



## Mr.Chili (13. Oktober 2004)

Habe abzugeben;
Kurbel LX Gold neu, LX V-Brake neu, LX Shifter 3/9 neu


----------



## dubbel (13. Oktober 2004)

trialeruli schrieb:
			
		

> ...Tut es einen nich fürchterlich durch die Wohnung katapultieren, wenn man mal auf der Freirolle ausm Tritt kommt?
> Ich mein, wenn man abrutscht von der Rolle so mit 50 Schen und dann plötzlich Griff kriegt am Teppich mit die rotierenden Räder.


nein: die beschleunigte masse ist ja nur die der laufräder, also sehr gering im vergleich zum gesamtsystem beiker plus beik. 
deshalb hauts dich einfach nur um, wenn du ausm tritt kommst.   
aber alles halb so wild, lässt sich in nem türrahmen in kurzer zeit lernen.


----------



## Frazer (13. Oktober 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Habe abzugeben;
> Kurbel LX Gold neu, LX V-Brake neu, LX Shifter 3/9 neu




Kurbel mit Innenlager oder ohne?


----------



## manic (13. Oktober 2004)

@Tomac-Fan: SChickst Du mir mal ne PM mit PReisvorstellung? Ob mitoder ohne Innnelager würde mich auchinteressieren. Die Gruppe suche ich eh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (13. Oktober 2004)

hallo schacherer ;-))

@ traileruli,

war auch sehr nett ;-) wieder einer mehr den man nun kennt und schön das du auch bei der DIMB bist. müssen wir nur noch die anderen überzeugen ;-)

schachern, naja anbieten kannste die alten klapperzähne ja mal, aber ob du hier nen abnehmer findest  also meine sind zumindest noch fest  

grüße coffee


----------



## traileruli (13. Oktober 2004)

@tomac bitte um Preisinfo und Bild für die LX-Sachen

*Suche:
Hinterbaudämpfer 165-175mm lang, DT mit Lockout,
zur Not auch andere wie, Sid, Fox, Manitou, Magura, usw, DMN, 
mal alles Anbieten bitte.*


----------



## Mr.Chili (13. Oktober 2004)

He Leut locker bleiben hab alles doppelt und dreifach  

Lager hm?????????????  muß ich schaun  was und in welcher länge noch da is.

Preise und Pics heute abend

@trialeruli      so nen dämfer müßt sich bei mir auch noch rumtreiben


----------



## Mr.Chili (13. Oktober 2004)

Hab noch was vergessen. 


Hätt noch nen satz MUD Reifen zu verklopfen.

Panaracer Trailraker 26x1.95 530g für 30 der Satz


----------



## manic (13. Oktober 2004)

Und ich hab nochnen Satz

BULLSEYE NAben in silber/grün eloxiert. Wirklich shcön und laufen toll. 

Brauche ich wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Mr.Chili (13. Oktober 2004)

Hier die Pics

Die Truvativ kurbeln sind 175mm und haben 28/38/48 Zähne, 
brauchen ISIS Drive in 113 oder118


----------



## traileruli (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Tomac gibst du mal Preise ey?
Was ist kongrete Kurs für LX, Turativ, und was hast du noch?
Eine Dämpfer? da würde sich Aische aber freuen. Sagst du preis?


----------



## Mr.Chili (13. Oktober 2004)

Also Leut 

LX Kurbel 60.-, V-Brake v&h 35.-,  Shifter 30.-, Truvativ Kurbel 80.-

LX Naben gold 32L v&h 30.-


----------



## traileruli (14. Oktober 2004)

Schacher,Schacher.........
Guckst du hier mit link zu ebay:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1522670#post1522670

viele Spaß


----------



## manic (14. Oktober 2004)

Ich brauch noch ne lange 27,2er STütze in schwarz für mein Surly-Baby.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (14. Oktober 2004)

In 27,0 hätt ich ne nagelneue Kore in schwarz


----------



## manic (14. Oktober 2004)

@Frazer: Und die zwei Millimeter mehr fülle ich dann mit LOctite auf, oder wie???

Ne 27.0er Kore habe ich auch noch rumliegen. Ich hab auch ne 27.2er da, aber die ist von Syncros, aus Titan und nicht allzu lang (nur 32 cm).


----------



## Frazer (14. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> aber die ist von Syncros, aus Titan und nicht allzu lang (nur 32 cm).




Sooooo schlimmm is die ja jetz nu auch nicht


----------



## Altitude (14. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauch noch ne lange 27,2er STütze in schwarz für mein Surly-Baby.



hätt ne gefederte Coda...und evtl. noch ne rot-schwarze Shannon Hardcore in 425...gibts Du die SyncrosTitan  her???


----------



## manic (14. Oktober 2004)

Die Shannon wäre ja sehr cool.  So ein kleiner FArfleck am schwarzen Rad wäre nicht schlecht.

Die Syncros gebe ich her. hat aber keine Aufkleber mehr. Hatte Sie am Tommasini montiert, dort jetzt aber gegen ne Record Carbon ausgetauscht.


----------



## Altitude (14. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Die Shannon wäre ja sehr cool.  So ein kleiner FArfleck am schwarzen Rad wäre nicht schlecht.
> 
> Die Syncros gebe ich her. hat aber keine Aufkleber mehr. Hatte Sie am Tommasini montiert, dort jetzt aber gegen ne Record Carbon ausgetauscht.



Pack mal ein...die Shannon ist zur Zeit an Harrys Rad...evtl. machen wir den Tausch gleich in Lemberg...


----------



## manic (14. Oktober 2004)

Na klar. Hätte ich eh eingepackt. 

Für dichhab iahc auch noch was kleines schwarzes dabei.


----------



## Altitude (14. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar. Hätte ich eh eingepackt.
> 
> Für dichhab iahc auch noch was kleines schwarzes dabei.




???? ich dachte das Teil vom Holger ist Titan-Natur???


----------



## manic (14. Oktober 2004)

NAtürlich. Das sowieso. 

Aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist Dir mal irgendwann bei ner ausfahrt mal ein Onza-Stopfen verlorengegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (14. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> NAtürlich. Das sowieso.
> 
> Aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist Dir mal irgendwann bei ner ausfahrt mal ein Onza-Stopfen verlorengegangen.



mein Held


----------



## Coffee (14. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauch noch ne lange 27,2er STütze in schwarz für mein Surly-Baby.



sag mal manic, hast du dir auch die surly naben gegönnt? welche? disc? mit was verspeicht? also felge? Speichenlänge?


grüße coffee


----------



## manic (14. Oktober 2004)

@coffee: nein, habe ich mir nichtgegönnt. Ich hatte iegentlich schon Fuzzy meine Bullseye-Naben in die HAnd gedrückt, um diese einzuspeichen. Aber Frazer hatte mal nen Surly-LRS von Beelze bekommen, der dann wohl zu mir wandert.

Aber frag mal Beelze: der önnte dne durchaus eingespeicht haben.  Wegen Disc habe ich nicht mal gefragt. Müssten abe rnormale sien: Will auch eigentlich keiN Disc fahren. Arch Rival vorne und hinten sollte als Anker reichen. 

@Frazer: das sind keine Disc, oder?


----------



## Coffee (14. Oktober 2004)

@ manic, 

danke für die info. frag ich mal beelze wegen der länge oder ich guck im internet. brauch jetzt eh erstmal die HR nabe + tubeless felgen *gg*


grüße coffee


----------



## Frazer (14. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @Frazer: das sind keine Disc, oder?



Nö. Bin Disc-Gegner bei allem, was nicht unbedingt fürs Grobe gedacht ist


----------



## manic (14. Oktober 2004)

@Frazer: wunderbar. ICh brauchs auch nicht. Und es spart Tonnen an Gewicht. 

Bei dem was der Rahmen wiegt, sit das auch wirklich notwendig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (14. Oktober 2004)

also demnächst werden ja meine Avid Ti frei ;-)) wenn jemand interesse hat *gg*


coffee


----------



## Frazer (14. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @Frazer: wunderbar. ICh brauchs auch nicht. Und es spart Tonnen an Gewicht.




So seh ich des auch....   

Solange ich noch gewichtstuning an meinem Bike machen kann, muss ich das scho nicht an mir selber machen     

Bloss auf meiner Liste der neuen Teile fürs Principia wirds wohl danach nimmer viel geben, was man leichter machen könnte (und auch hält)


----------



## manic (14. Oktober 2004)

@coffee: Generell wäre das schon ws für papi, aber ich habe zu Hause noch ne schwarze Avid mit vorne Arch rival 40 und hinten SD5? rumliegen, die ich dannmit meinen Davil-Hebeln fahrne werde. 

@Frazer: wenn ich das XTR-Schaltwerk bis mOrgen kriege, packe ich das auch ein.


----------



## Frazer (14. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> also demnächst werden ja meine Avid Ti frei ;-)) wenn jemand interesse hat *gg*
> 
> 
> coffee




Die würd ich ja sogar manics XTR-Vs vorziehen    

Mit Hebeln??.... sag doch ma nen Preis...


----------



## Frazer (14. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Generell wäre das schon ws für papi,




Zuuuu langsam    

ich sag nur: Meins, meins, meins....


----------



## manic (14. Oktober 2004)

@Frazer: erstens war ich ertser, zweitens will ich aj gar nicht und drittens kannst Du ja gerne. Bruahcst dann die XTR nicht, wenn ichd as recht sehe, oder?

Außerde,m kannst Du den Preis sofort wissen, wenn Du im SSp-Forum coffees Verkaufe-Thread anschaust - wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Frazer (14. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @Frazer: erstens war ich ertser,



Des sagste ja immer   



			
				manic schrieb:
			
		

> Bruahcst dann die XTR nicht, wenn ichd as recht sehe, oder?



Locker bleiben, ich bau grad für nen Kollegen a MTB auf     .. und der brauch sowas   



			
				manic schrieb:
			
		

> Außerde,m kannst Du den Preis sofort wissen, wenn Du im SSp-Forum coffees Verkaufe-Thread anschaust - wenn ich mich nicht irre.



okeee, hast ja recht


----------



## manic (14. Oktober 2004)

@Frazer: Ich bin sowas von locker.  Das kannst Du Dir gar nicht vorstellen....

Ersten bin ich nur, wenn es darum geht nicht Zweiter zu sein. Aber dann immer!


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (14. Oktober 2004)

Ich hätte nen Flite XP(neu) mit titanium Gschtell .Farbe schwarz 
Selle Bassano Boxter mit Titanium Gestell(auch neu) in Schwarz
Selle Bassano Excalibur Race auch in schwarz
Ein Satz Panaracer Cinder 26 x 1,95 faltbar (neu)
Ked Freeride Schädelbecher in schwarz Gr.L
Ked Freeride Schädelbecher dark-chrom Gr. XL
Bei Intresse pm
Gruß Ernie


----------



## showman (14. Oktober 2004)

*Also*

hat jetzt wirklich Niemand coole (93ger XTR, Syncros, Middleburn oä) silberne Kurbeln für meinen Singlespeeder? Muß ich jetzt da wirklich dem Alti seine Deore dranstecken?

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (14. Oktober 2004)

Kuckst Du PM showman!


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (14. Oktober 2004)

Hier ein paar pics


----------



## Beelzebub (14. Oktober 2004)

@coffee: ich fahr doch ne hintere surly mit scheibenbremse. sag mir welche felge du hast und ich rechne dir das aus in der arbeit.


felgen hab ich mittlerweile für meine stadtschnalle (bild in batemans fred über sein fixie im ssp forum)

ich such aber noch was gaaanz spezielles: ich brauch noch nen ganz alten bullmoose lenker. für die die das nix sagt..... lenker vorbaukombi verchromt aus stahl wie anfang der 80ger sehr oft verbaut wurde


----------



## manic (17. Oktober 2004)

Back from Lemberg und shconw ieder am schachern...

Da sich am Wochenende ein paar Pläne geändert haben, hier mal wieder ein paar Sachen:

- FIMOCO e129 Gabel in gutem bis sehr gutem Zustand. Sehr schönes Stück CNC-Arbeit. 

- Serotta T-MAX Rahmen mit original XT-Umwerfer. Keine Risse, keine Dellen etc., aber ne Pulverung wäre mal nötig. 

- Surly Rahmen 18", schwarz, neuwertig. Inklusive Surly-Gabel und WTB Steuersatz. Wird erstmal doch nix mit SSP für mich. 

- XTR V-Brake

- XTR Bremshebel

- XTR SChaltwerk RD-M 953


----------



## Mr.Chili (17. Oktober 2004)

@trialeruli 
Trotz intensiven suchen in den letzten winkeln meiner Werkstadt
hab ich nur zwei Dämpfer gefunden.
Einen Shockworks (Feder) mit 165 neu für 30.- oder einen DNM (Luft) mit 150
neu für 40.-   


@manic 
ich warte auf Post!


----------



## manic (17. Oktober 2004)

@Tomac: Wie? Noch ncht da? Habe ich bei uns nem Azubi in die HAnd gedrückt das er es rausschickt. Ich trete da mal gleich Morgen ein paar Leuten furchtbar in den Hintern, wenn es noch nicht da ist. Sorry deswegen.

Wenn man nicht alles selber macht...

Dein Paket ist angekommen. Danke!


----------



## manic (17. Oktober 2004)

Ich suche natürlich auch mal wieder was:

Nen Steuersatz in 1" Gewinde für das Teil hier:






Irgendwie hab ich grad nix passendes hier. Will ja das Teil nicht schänden. 

Daztu noch nen kurzen schwarzen Schaftvorbau in 1" und nen Lenker.


----------



## aprillaprill (18. Oktober 2004)

ich breuchte ne hayes mag


----------



## manic (19. Oktober 2004)

Was neues iMA ngebot:

Avid Arch Rival V+H in schwarz, wie sich das gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Chili (19. Oktober 2004)

Was willst de den für den Plunter Jan?

Ach ja Post is da


----------



## manic (19. Oktober 2004)

Hi Klaus,

freut mich das es doch noch geklappt hat. Der Züchtigung hat übrigens Erfolge verbucht. 

Dachte so an 45 für den Satz. 

Habe noch ne gberauchte neuwertige mit Arch Rival vorne und SD5 hinten. Auch in schwarz.


----------



## Mr.Chili (19. Oktober 2004)

Mach doch mal Pic`s


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Oktober 2004)

Konnte den ganzen Thread noch nicht durchstöbern, aber vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.
Suche dringend......... Sig.!

Danke für´s lesen
Stefan


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (19. Oktober 2004)

Ich hätte ne volle Badewanne , tausche gegen DH Bike


----------



## traileruli (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallöle,
hab nen Northwave-Schuh anzubieten aus nicht erlöster Ebayauktion:
Rad-Tourenschuh Gr. 38, Obermaterial Leder, sehr bequem, gebraucht, fast net benützt (2x), Cleatbefestigung vorhanden, ohne Cleats, günstig
Gruß uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (20. Oktober 2004)

Sacht ma, Mädels,

hat irgendwer von euch in ner Bastelkiste noch nen 1 1/4 - Zoll - Ahead - Vorbau rumliegen, möglich kurz und steil (also ich denke so an 90mm und etwa 10 Grad) ??????????


----------



## Coffee (20. Oktober 2004)

hallo jungs,

ich mach grad ne NOKON bestellung fertig. noch wer der sich ranhängen will?


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (20. Oktober 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Sacht ma, Mädels,
> 
> hat irgendwer von euch in ner Bastelkiste noch nen 1 1/4 - Zoll - Ahead - Vorbau rumliegen, möglich kurz und steil (also ich denke so an 90mm und etwa 10 Grad) ??????????



Den FSA den Du gestern gesehen hast


----------



## FuzzyLogic (20. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ich mach grad ne NOKON bestellung fertig. noch wer der sich ranhängen will?



Das wollte ich schon immer mal ausprobieren. Schickst Du mir ne kurze PM, was ein Satz fuer V-Brake vorne und hinten ungefaehr kostet?


----------



## Frazer (20. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Den FSA den Du gestern gesehen hast




War doch mehr 1 1/8-Zoll, oder?????   


@coffee

jupp, für mich bitte Schalt- und Bremszüge je 1x . Danke


----------



## manic (20. Oktober 2004)

Wat kosten die denn?Vielleicht ans Porno-Fully....


----------



## Frazer (20. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Wat kostend enn die Mutti?




Die Mutti wird net verkauft!!!!!!


----------



## TortureKing (20. Oktober 2004)

soderle ..... was ich aktuell brauche:

Gabel 1 1/8 28" Suspension Corrected, am liebsten eine mit Canti und Disk Aufnahme und gerade (Wen Ihr wisst, woher man so eine, neu bekommt auch gerne)

_2 Rennradbremsen in schwarz oder silber (Die sollten auf jeden Fall meinem Gewicht gewachsen sein) *EDIT: Bremsen haben sich erledigt*_

2 Rennradbremshebel ( ohne Schaltung ) ....

@ Alti ... gerne auch Deine, insofern es passt ... Foto ?


----------



## manic (20. Oktober 2004)

@Tk: Rennradbremsen taugen alle nix. Da ist es nicht die Frag, ob Si edienem Gewicht standhalten oder nicht. Ach ja, aber wnen, dann würde ich zu Campa-Bremsen greifen: meines erachtens nach von der Bremsleistung her besser, als Shimpanso.


----------



## TortureKing (20. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @Tk: Rennradbremsen taugen alle nix. Da ist es nicht die Frag, ob Si edienem Gewicht standhalten oder nicht. Ach ja, aber wnen, dann würde ich zu Campa-Bremsen greifen: meines erachtens nach von der Bremsleistung her besser, als Shimpanso.


Ja, weis ich schon, aber ich wollte eben bessere als ich schon habe  .... das Thema Bremsen hat sich aber erledigt, was aber nicht heist, das ich die Gabel und Bremshebel schon habe ... die brauch ich immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marmoset (20. Oktober 2004)

Mavic VTT Schalthebel rechts

Will zwar nicht den Klassikbasar ins SS-Forum schleppen, aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von Euch helfen.

Suche verzweifelt Mavic VTT Schalthebel (Schalbenschwanz) für rechts (oder nur das Plastikteil wo der Zug drin hängt als Ersatzteil).

Wäre schön wenn einer von Euch Schaltungsabstinenzlern so ein Teil zu verkaufen hätte.  

Danke im Voraus

Bettina


----------



## dubbel (20. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hallo jungs,
> 
> ich mach grad ne NOKON bestellung fertig. noch wer der sich ranhängen will?


hab auch interesse an 1 satz schaltzügen.


----------



## Beelzebub (21. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> soderle ..... was ich aktuell brauche:
> 
> Gabel 1 1/8 28" Suspension Corrected, am liebsten eine mit Canti und Disk Aufnahme und gerade (Wen Ihr wisst, woher man so eine, neu bekommt auch gerne)




gibts von kona. bekommst du zbs. in der Fahradkiste,knauerstraße


----------



## traileruli (21. Oktober 2004)

*geschrieben von Beelzebub*
ich such aber noch was gaaanz spezielles: ich brauch noch nen ganz alten bullmoose lenker. für die die das nix sagt..... lenker vorbaukombi verchromt aus stahl wie anfang der 80ger sehr oft verbaut wurde


@belze: Kanst du mit som Lenker was anfangen?


----------



## TortureKing (21. Oktober 2004)

trialeruli schrieb:
			
		

> *geschrieben von Beelzebub*
> ich such aber noch was gaaanz spezielles: ich brauch noch nen ganz alten bullmoose lenker. für die die das nix sagt..... lenker vorbaukombi verchromt aus stahl wie anfang der 80ger sehr oft verbaut wurde
> 
> 
> @belze: Kanst du mit som Lenker was anfangen?



wenn nicht er, dann evtl. ich ..... Preis ?


----------



## manic (21. Oktober 2004)

@TK: 28"? In 26" hätte ich sowas glaub ich noch ru,liegen: Sehr robust könnte man sagen udn damit auchnicht ganz leicht, aber hundetprozentig fest. Kannst Du für ein paar  gerne haben.


----------



## traileruli (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallöle, braucht wer ne ein Jahr alte *Waschmaschine Hoover Toplader*, schmale Ausführung, für die Singles, die keinen Platz im Keller haben und so ein Teil in das Bad quetschen müssen. Wäscht, Schleudert, Schongang, Wasserspar usw. Nur aufhängen muß man selber!

Ach ja, schau mal bei ebay meine Auktionen!
http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQgotopageZ1QQsassZtruman64QQsosortorderZ1QQsosortpropertyZ1


----------



## Beelzebub (21. Oktober 2004)

danke uli aber das ist ein bullhorn lenker sowas hab ich selbst scott at-2 lf 160gramm.

ich such so einen wo lenker und vorbau in einem sind


----------



## traileruli (21. Oktober 2004)

ey, boa is der leicht, 160 grämmer? Zeig mal Bild.
Ich hab mir den eigentlich gekauft, weil ich n Streetracer habe mit so nem zum Erdboden geschwungenen Lenker, wie Amstrong und Ulle benutzen tun. Und des is nix für mich. Soo hab ich gedacht ich such mir was anderes, son Zeitfahrlenker, aber die sind ja teuer, so hab ich mir den geschossen.

*Suche Zeitfahrlenker o.ä. für Rennrad ( nach vorne oben, net nach unten) *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (22. Oktober 2004)

soderle ... was neues, ich suche ne Fox Gabel (zw. 80 und 110 Federweg) .....

P.S. Kennt jemand der Spezialisten den Vertrieb von Fox in Europa / Deutschländ ?


----------



## Altitude (22. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> soderle ... was neues, ich suche ne Fox Gabel (zw. 80 und 110 Federweg) .....



und Du glaubst wirklich, daß sich einer freiwillig von diesem Schätzle trennen will



			
				TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Kennt jemand der Spezialisten den Vertrieb von Fox in Europa / Deutschländ ?



leider kenn ich bei 
Toxxoholics  niemanden....

noch ne wichtige Frage: Luft  (Flaot) oder Stahlfeder (Vanilla)???? Evtl. hab ich was


----------



## Frazer (22. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> und Du glaubst wirklich, daß sich einer freiwillig von diesem Schätzle trennen will




DAS is alles wiederum ne Preisfrage ...    


@TK
Hätt noch ne Skareb Platinum rumliegen, die ich quasi als Kommissionsware günstig an Dich weitergeben könnte


----------



## Dolomo (22. Oktober 2004)

Ich suche ein XTR Schaltwerk 2002 (kein Inverse) mit langem Käfig. Neu oder gebraucht in gutem Zustand.

Dolomo


----------



## TortureKing (23. Oktober 2004)

@ Alti ... mir egal eigentlich ..... was kostet was ?
@ Frazer hmmm ... nur 80 mm ? Quanto ?


----------



## Frazer (24. Oktober 2004)

@TK

jupp, die hat "nur" 80mm feinsten Federweg, aber halt mit SPV... allerdings müsste man mal schauen, ob es bei der Gewichtsbeschränkungen gibt, nicht das die Gabel dann den nötigen Luftdruck net aushält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (24. Oktober 2004)

So wie es aussieht komm ich am Freitag auch zum Pizzaplauder. Braucht noch jemand was von mir?


----------



## TortureKing (25. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es aussieht komm ich am Freitag auch zum Pizzaplauder. Braucht noch jemand was von mir?



Powerbar ... Ihr habt mich infiziert


----------



## Frazer (25. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Powerbar ... Ihr habt mich infiziert




Dat is ja wie beim Dealer.... einmal anfixen und scho stehns Schlange


----------



## dubbel (25. Oktober 2004)

aber welche geschmacksrichtung passt da zur pizza?


----------



## Altitude (25. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es aussieht komm ich am Freitag auch zum Pizzaplauder. Braucht noch jemand was von mir?



na ja, so ein paar Coffeinates Rasberry bzw. Cookies and Cream PB würd ich schon nehmen


----------



## TortureKing (25. Oktober 2004)

ach ja .. ich brauche immer noch Rennradbremshebel (ohne Schaltung) ......


----------



## manic (25. Oktober 2004)

Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich noch BEstände habe. Wenn noch was da isrt, bring ich noch ein paar Riegelchen mit. Kann aber nicht allzu viel sein.


----------



## Mr.Chili (25. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es aussieht komm ich am Freitag auch zum Pizzaplauder. Braucht noch jemand was von mir?




He Jan soll ich Die Gold Deile einpacken


----------



## FuzzyLogic (25. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich noch BEstände habe. Wenn noch was da isrt, bring ich noch ein paar Riegelchen mit. Kann aber nicht allzu viel sein.



Nachdem du die Dinger ja auch jeden Abend zum Fernsehen wegfutterst, kein Wunder... _nur_ von Powerbar wird man ueberigens Geruechten zufolge auch nicht fit, irgendwie soll man sich dazu noch bewegen, oder sowas...

Ach ja, damit der Thread nicht vom rechten Weg abkommt:

Ich suche einen guenstigen Rennradlaufradsatz.


----------



## manic (25. Oktober 2004)

@Fuzzy: Bitte WAS? Der kOllege der bei mir Powerbars reinhaut bist Du. Das Gel auf derTour war meine rstes Powerbar Produkt seit Monaten. *grummel*

Ach ja,ich ahb nen LRS für Dich. neu, komplett bereift, Nett eingespeicht,. schwarz für nen Hunni. Shimano-Freilauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (25. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Shimano-Freilauf.



da ist der Hacken!!!
 

Hat jemand noch ne Ritchey Logic Gabel in 1 1/8 mit mind 145mmm Schaft und 35mm gewinde...Farbe ist egal


----------



## manic (25. Oktober 2004)

@Alti: ich könnte dir nur eine Principia aus nem MAC B anbieten. 

Warum, für Fuzzy ist daskein Problem. der fährt auch an seinem Alten BAsso ne Shimano-Gruppe durch die Gegend., Bzw. hat das durch die Gegend gefahren.


----------



## manic (25. Oktober 2004)

TJa, und da mir grade ein Bortrager-Lenker raus ist wegen den Updates hier, föällt mir ein das ich auch noch ein paar Sachen brauche. Und da ich ja ganz zufällig am Freitag wahrscheinlich beim Pizzaplauder weile.... 

-  1" Schaftvorbau kurz und schwarz

- Lenker Flatbar weiss

- Eggbeater Pedale würde ich auch mal gerne testen

- Sattelstütze 26,8 am besten von titec in ziemlich lang und schwarz

- Bremsbeläge für ne Hayes MAG

- Kettenblätter Kompakt-Lochkreis. Äußeres in silber und ein mittleres in silber oder schwarz

- Lock-On Grips von Odi o.ä.

- Und wenn dann noch zufällig jemand nen LRS mit ner White ENO Excentric hat...  Vielleicht wir mein Neues dann doch erstmal zum SSP. 


Und was ich noch rum,liegen habe, ache icha m bestena uch mal in ne frische Liste. Hb ja sleber keinen Überblick mehr. 

@Tomac: Ich ruf Dir Morgen noch an.


----------



## Mr.Chili (26. Oktober 2004)

Titec 26,8 in schwarz habich


----------



## manic (26. Oktober 2004)

Mitbringen! :d

Ich brauch noch was: Umwerfer XT / XTR in *31,8 Top Pull / Top Swing*


----------



## Mr.Chili (26. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauch noch was: Umwerfer XT / XTR in *31,8 Top Pull / Top Swing*



Was`n jetzt XT oder XTR neu oder gebraucht oder beide


----------



## FuzzyLogic (26. Oktober 2004)

Ach ja, neben dem Rennradlaufradsatz brauche ich auch noch verschiedenes:

11/8" Ahead- Steuersatz
Federgabel (ca. 100 mm, mit Cantisockeln, am liebsten Stahlfeder/Oel)


----------



## Beelzebub (26. Oktober 2004)

tobi: denk an die stütze bitte.

wegen einem steuersatz kuck ich mal.wegen ner gabel sollten wir mal plaudern  

und ich glaub ich trenne mich von meinem *Kona Dawg Primo* frameset.
inkl. stütze,werfer und steuersatz


----------



## TortureKing (26. Oktober 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> tobi: denk an die stütze bitte.
> 
> wegen einem steuersatz kuck ich mal.wegen ner gabel sollten wir mal plaudern
> 
> ...


ui .... bekomm ich doch noch mal ein Fully ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (26. Oktober 2004)

@TK: UNgläubiger! Du wirst doch nicht vom rehcten Weg abkommen?  

Und ich such noch was: *Schaltauge* für ein *SCHWINN 4BANGER HOMEGROWN*

Hat jemand ne Idee wo ich das herbekommen könnte?


----------



## TortureKing (26. Oktober 2004)

naja ... eigentlich schon  

Belze ... wir müssen reden


----------



## Bateman (26. Oktober 2004)

@cracyking

aus, Du wirst doch wohl nicht...

@rest

ich bräuchte nen Steckvorbau, 1" mit MTB Klemmung...Länge um die 130...und stabil sollte er sein...

Bateman


----------



## Coffee (26. Oktober 2004)

hi ihr schacherer,

hat jemand ne salsa HR nabe SSP disc rumfliegen? 32 loch?

@ beelze, was nimmst du anstatt des kona dann?


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (26. Oktober 2004)

ich hätte nen Wheeler für Dich (wie an meinem SSP und dem neuen schwarzen) hat ca 120 mm, aber keinen abnehmbaren Kopf ... also nichts für nen Rennlenker oder nur suboptimal für nen Rizer ... Flatbar - kein Problem.

Da einzige, wenns schön sein soll ... Noodle abflexen und schwarz lackieren .... mach ich bei Bedarf aber gerne für Dich mein Hase.


----------



## manic (26. Oktober 2004)

@TK: Bevor Du da an nem schwarzen Vorbau in 120 mm die Noodle abflext, denke bitte an mich, falls Eric den nicht braucht. Ich such ja noch nen 1" Schaftvorbau für meiN regierungsrad in schwarz. Abe rnatürlich nur wenn Eric das Teil nicht braucht.

1" Schaft könnte ich auch noch was zu Hause haben. Control Tech soweit ich weiss. Schau ich nachher mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (26. Oktober 2004)

Nenn Santa Cruz Tazmon Rahmen in 44 cm hab ich auch noch. Alu poliert von der Oberfläche her inkl. Dämpfer, den ich aber noch icht testen konnte. Dafür habe ich abe rnotfalls auch Ersatz, wenn der nicht tun sollte.


----------



## Bateman (26. Oktober 2004)

ick wees och nich...

ick würde mir jerne an dat fixie nen flatbar bauen...

dazu muss ich aber Vorbau tauschen, weil der verbaute Syntace ein RR Maß hat...ich brauche aber MTB Maß...

am wichtigsten, noch vor dem aussehen is aber dass das Teil mich aushält...

Bateman

PS: danke Stephan, aber Noodle abflexen wär echt zu schade...


----------



## manic (26. Oktober 2004)

jetzt ist mir shcon wieder was eingefallen: Hat noch jemand nen ordentlichen Montageständer zuviel?


----------



## FuzzyLogic (26. Oktober 2004)

@Manic: Denselben Montagestaender den ich habe gibt es gerade beim Stadler fuer 89 Euronen. Nicht unbedingt ein Superschnaeppchen, aber da koenntest du Freitag einfach einen mitnehmen. Mit deinem Staender das is ja echt kein Zustand (obwohl, der Staender ist ein Zustand   

Ach, ich brauche noch was (eigentlich brauche ich alles, was noetig ist, um aus einem Rennradrahmen mit Steuersatz, Stuetze und Tretlager einen Singlespeeder zu bauen)

Rennlenker
Vorbau mit Konusklemmung
evtl. ne Billigkurbel falls jemand da was mit Vierkant hat, was er fuer Sspd. geeignet haelt


----------



## manic (26. Oktober 2004)

Nen Rennlenker in silber kann ich Dir mitbringen. hab ich noch nen Modolo rumliegen. Kriegst Du am Freitag. Da ist danna uche in Vorbau dran.  3TTT pder Modolo oder so. Weiss ich nicht genau. Schau mal in die Kiste.

Kurbeln weisst Du ja was ich zu hause liegen habe. ISt halt kein RR-Kurbel dabei.


----------



## dubbel (26. Oktober 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Vorbau mit Konusklemmung
> evtl. ne Billigkurbel falls jemand da was mit Vierkant hat, was er fuer Sspd. geeignet haelt



1. konus-vorbauten: 
- 3ttt rennrad 1" 
- zwei MTB in 1 1/8", plus zuggegenhalter in 1" und 1 1/8"( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=18692 )
2. deore-kurbel, schwarz, 4kant - mal schauen, ob ich die noch finde...


----------



## TortureKing (26. Oktober 2004)

Also wenn Du den selben wie ich habe willst .... das mach ich Dir schon mein Hase .... und mach Dir mal keine Gedanken wegen der Noodle ... von den Vorbauten hab ich noch ein oder zwei


----------



## Mr.Chili (26. Oktober 2004)

Bateman @rest  ich bräuchte nen Steckvorbau schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich in schwarz und Fattboy tauglich bring ich am Fr mit
> 
> @Futzzy Logic  Steuersätze  bring ich am Fr viele mit   aaaa....in Schwarz
> 
> ...


----------



## Beelzebub (26. Oktober 2004)

@manic: ruf mich morgen mal an, dann geb ich dir die adresse vom neuen schwinn importeur. versuchs mal da.

@coffee: ssp nabe mit disc von salsa???? kenn ich nur von surly und dmr was cosmic sport im programm hat.

wenns kona weggeht.......... lasst euch überraschen.

@tobi: was für ne schaftlänge brauchste denn bei der gabel?? meine bomber hat 200mm.  habe nämlich ne starrgabel mit discaufnahme und susp. geo gesehen. genau das richtige fürs SSP.
ansonsten würde ich sie mit dem kona rahmen abgeben inkl. steuersatz. wo sie auch mal drinnen war

@bateman: TK hat noch nen 1" syncros von mir 140mm lang,poliert.
wenn er den doch nicht braucht kannste den haben. TK brauchste den nu????


----------



## manic (26. Oktober 2004)

Wartzet mal ab. Irgendwann richten die uns in dem LAden noch einen Lagerraum eine tc. pp: ,damit wir beruhigt im Nebnzimmer mit anfahrrampe etc. im direkten Zugriff handeln können:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (26. Oktober 2004)

@ Bateman bzw. Belze, nee, der liegt noch rum .... Subbnkaschber schert sich ja nicht drum .... da sollte er nämlich dran :-/ .... wobei ein Alu-silberner Vorbau an das Fixie von Bateman ????? Ick wees ja nich ......
@ Salsamann ... hmm ... nee ich meinte schon was klassisches .... sollen ja an ein Fixie mit klassischer Campa-Ausstattung ...... aber an meinen Crosser sollten die Dinger eh dran .... jetzt ist nur noch die Frage der Fragen zu klären  .... bring mal mit


----------



## TortureKing (26. Oktober 2004)

@ Bateman ... habe gerade nochmals 5 dieser Vorbauten erstanden ... also mach Dir keine Gedanken .....


----------



## Bateman (26. Oktober 2004)

Also ich hab jetzt ehrlich gesagt den Überblick verloren...

Es bringt einfach jeder mit wa er hat und dann sehen wir weiter...gg

Is das ein Stress...

Bateman


----------



## manic (26. Oktober 2004)

Da hast Du mal wieder recht Eric.  Aber das ist ja mit die Sache die so richtig Spaß macht. Nchher ligen ein HAufen Sachen auf dme Tisch, die man vielleicht bruachen kann, obwohl man gar nicht wusste, dass man Sie ganz dringend braucht. 

Ach ja, kennt jeamdn von Euch nen Rahmenbauen? Hab doch noch das Serotta rumliegen und  eigentlich wäre das auch ein schöner SSP. MÜssten nur horizontale Ausfaller dran udn alle Anschläge weg. Vorschläge?


----------



## Coffee (27. Oktober 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> @coffee: ssp nabe mit disc von salsa???? kenn ich nur von surly und dmr was cosmic sport im programm hat.
> 
> wenns kona weggeht.......... lasst euch überraschen.



natürlich meinte ich die surly    und cosmic hat grad keine   ist ja schon bestellt.

coffee


----------



## Mr.Chili (27. Oktober 2004)

Morgen ihr Schacherer
Hab gestern scho mal angefangen zu packen, man is das a haufen zeugs.
Ich hoff blos ich hab nix und niemanden vergessen.

@manic hab doch noch ein paar leichte mud reifen g´funden, wegen ramenbauer sprich mich am Fr mal an.

@ TK  n paar neue Crossreifen sind auch noch aufgedaucht 
    und wollten mit in Bully.

@coffee im einem Singel is ne Scheiben nabe, v. tauschen ruf mich 
heute abend mal an.

@Jürgen schick mir mal ne liste, mit den sachen für dich.


----------



## blacksurf (27. Oktober 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen ihr Schacherer
> Hab gestern scho mal angefangen zu packen, man is das a haufen zeugs.
> Ich hoff blos ich hab nix und niemanden vergessen.



Du solltest dir einen 7,5 Tonner anmieten   


Blacksurf


----------



## Beelzebub (27. Oktober 2004)

@manic: kuckst du bei www.usa-bike.de wegen deinem schaltauge


----------



## manic (27. Oktober 2004)

@Beelze: genial! Vielen Dnak. Die MAil ist shcon unterwges zu dem LAden. Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück. es geht derzeit ja schon, aber besser wäre natürlich ein neues. Habs halt mal feinfühlig zurechtgebogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (27. Oktober 2004)

Braucht wer von euch einen Zeitfahrhelm der Marke KED
Gr. Unisize 57-62 cm
Farbe silber
und natürlich neu
Gruß Ernie


----------



## manic (27. Oktober 2004)

Kommt eigentlich jemand hier zufällig aus der BAmberger Ecke? Hab da grad ein Radl erstanden...


----------



## TortureKing (27. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @TK: Bevor Du da an nem schwarzen Vorbau in 120 mm die Noodle abflext, denke bitte an mich, falls Eric den nicht braucht. Ich such ja noch nen 1" Schaftvorbau für meiN regierungsrad in schwarz. Abe rnatürlich nur wenn Eric das Teil nicht braucht.
> .


Ich habe mehrere, ich bring ihn am Freitag einfach mal mit


----------



## Mr.Chili (28. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt eigentlich jemand hier zufällig aus der BAmberger Ecke? Hab da grad ein Radl erstanden...


ne muß aber drann vorbei wenn ich nach N will


----------



## traileruli (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, Hallo, hat noch jemand von euch Oberschacherern folgende Teile zu nem guten Kurs?
- 165-190mm Luftdämpfer für ein Fully,
- Zeitfahrlenker Syncros,
- Kurbelgarnitur 3 Fach 22-44 für ISIS oder Shimano Hohlachse,
- Ritzelpaket 11-34 XT,
- Sattel, was leichtes,
- Sram X9 Schaltwerk, 
- und 9-Fach Drehgriff 1:1 Shorty, 3 Fach Drehgriff Shimano Shorty 

Ich denk ich werd auch mal kommen zum Schachertermin in der Veccia, und mein auto vollstopfen. 
Gruß Uli


----------



## FuzzyLogic (28. Oktober 2004)

trialeruli schrieb:
			
		

> und mein auto vollstopfen.



Bringt jemand seine Lupine mit? Ich sehe uns schon alle auf nem dunklen Parkplatz konspirativ in irgendwelchen Kofferaeumen wuehlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (28. Oktober 2004)

Lupine ... pffffff 
.......ich komm mit meinem eigenen Licht


----------



## Altitude (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi, ich hab noch nen neuen SDG BelAir im "Tigerdesign"






und einen Roox DH-Rizer mit lebenslanger Garantie






eine Timbuk2-Laptoptasche






Blaue Black-Tauchrohre






nen Moots-Vorbau 100mm/6° 1 1/8






nen kompletten Satz WTB-Canties


----------



## traileruli (28. Oktober 2004)

und ich bring die marawi nightpro expert mit, zum besichtigen.


----------



## traileruli (28. Oktober 2004)

@alti, bring mal die Cantis, die Tauchrohre und den Lenker mit, bitte.


----------



## Altitude (28. Oktober 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Bringt jemand seine Lupine mit? Ich sehe uns schon alle auf nem dunklen Parkplatz konspirativ in irgendwelchen Kofferaeumen wuehlen...



ich hab meine Selbstverteidigungs-MagLite 4D im Auto


----------



## Altitude (28. Oktober 2004)

trialeruli schrieb:
			
		

> @alti, bring mal die Cantis, die Tauchrohre und den Lenker mit, bitte.



ok, komm aber später...


----------



## Mr.Chili (28. Oktober 2004)

@ Uli  Sattel,schaltwerk,kurbel hab ich sicher.Zeitfahrlenker und Drehgriffe
müßten auch igendwieirgendwo sein. Dämpfer hab ich noch nen Sid 190 neu

@Jürgen hab alles auser BMX kette.


----------



## traileruli (28. Oktober 2004)

@t-fan, bring mit


----------



## FuzzyLogic (28. Oktober 2004)

Ach ja, ich muss mir ja auch noch nen Schalter bauen, falls mich diesen Winter wieder irgendwann meine Knie plagen.

Wenn jemand noch etwas der folgenden Teile hat, bitte mitbringen:

Schaltwerk (9fach, am liebsten SRAM X9)
Kurbeln (mit 3 Kettenblaettern fuer 9fach)
Umwerfer (@Manic, hast du noch irgendeine Ahnung, welches Schellenmass der Ritchey- Rahmen braucht, den ich von dir bekommen habe?)


----------



## Altitude (28. Oktober 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> [*]Kurbeln (mit 3 Kettenblaettern fuer 9fach)



ich hab noch meine "alten" Ritchey Pro Kurbeln mit neuen neuwertigen Kettenblättern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (28. Oktober 2004)

@Fuzzy

ich hätt noch n gebrauchtes 03er XT-Schaltwerk rumliegen


----------



## manic (28. Oktober 2004)

@Tobi: Muss iegentlich 31,8 sein vom Maß her. DP oder TP? DP hab ich was für dich irgendwo liegen. Das SRAM Schaltwerk ist auch noch über das wir vom Schwinn abgebaut haben. Kurbeln bringe ich auch mal mit...


----------



## FuzzyLogic (28. Oktober 2004)

Umwerfer ist meines Wissen Top- Pull (schaue nachher zu Hause mal nach, kann mich aber nicht erinnern, eine Zugfuehrung unter dem Tretlager entfernt zu haben   )


----------



## manic (28. Oktober 2004)

Tp habe ich wohl keinen über. Irgendwie sammeln sioch imme die blöden 31,8er DP Umwerfer an. Nervig.... 

Aber halt, ich hab nen XT 01/02er daliegen in TP und 31,8 wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht täuscht. Pack ich ein. und Frazer hat das passenden Schaltwerk.


----------



## manic (29. Oktober 2004)

Hat jemand noch nen braunen Flite. Würde sich gut an meinem neuen SSP machen.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (29. Oktober 2004)

Also, ich finde Altis Tiger wuerde sich noch besser auf deinem Flammenfahrrad machen, als ein schnoeder brauner Sattel.


----------



## manic (29. Oktober 2004)

Hei,e in brauner Flite ist ganz und gar nicht shcnöde. 

Na ja, den Tiger-Sattel finde ich persönlich jetzt von den Bildern her nicht ganz so rpickelnd. Außerdem ist mein hintern auf Flites programmiert.  Aber wnen Alti den Tiger mitbringt, schau ich ihn mir mal an.


----------



## nutallabrot (29. Oktober 2004)

ich brauche noch ein *Octalink-Innenlager*, was ist wurscht, LX oder XT oder sowas. 

Länge weiss ich gerade nicht, sollte auf eine LX-Kurbel passen und auf einen Fully-Hinterbau á la Cube, Ghost und Konsorten. Was wird das sein? 113mm? 107mm?


*nicht hauen wegen dem Fully*


----------



## manic (29. Oktober 2004)

68/113 hab ich für dich. Neuwertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (29. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand noch nen braunen Flite. Würde sich gut an meinem neuen SSP machen.




in schwarz hätt ich nen neuen Flite XP
Gruß Ernie


----------



## nutallabrot (29. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> 68/113 hab ich für dich. Neuwertig.



kannst du das heute abend mitbringen? Ich weiss zwar noch nicht ob ich kommen kann (hab Besuch da und bin die ganze Woche nie vor 2 ins Bett gekommen) aber in dem Fall könntest du es ja bei irgendjemandem deponieren. Was solls denn kosten?

Und dass der HT wieder drin ist hast du bestimmt schon gesehen. 

Gruss, Jens


----------



## manic (29. Oktober 2004)

@Jens: Klar, hab ich gesehen:W egen des Preises werdenwir und sicher einig. Keine Sorge. Passt das Einbaumaß mit 68 oder brauchst Du 73?

Klar hab ich das MAnitou schon gesehen. War ja klar das der ruckzuck wieder daist. hat der Typ dich eigentlich angesprochen? mir hat er auf meine Vorschlag nicht geantwortet. Auch soe in ominöses angeblich Merlin Titan Rad ist wieder drin. ....


----------



## nutallabrot (29. Oktober 2004)

68 passt, 73 hat ja praktisch keiner mehr. Der mit dem HT hat mich nicht mehr angesprochen, hätte mich auch gewundert. Ausserdem will ich im Moment nicht noch eins - es sei denn es bleibt günstig, dann kann ichs mir bestimmt wieder nicht verkneifen


----------



## Mr.Chili (30. Oktober 2004)

trialeruli schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denk ich werd auch mal kommen zum Schachertermin in der Veccia, und mein auto vollstopfen.



Hab ich da gestern was verpasst  

Also Uli die Sram sachen mit 1:2 Übersetzung heisen :
Rocket,Attack und MRX.
Suntour mit 140-150 einfachbrücke gibes net.
Höchstens ne DURO-D oder E frisieren, kann ja am Di mal anfragen.


----------



## TortureKing (30. Oktober 2004)

@ Jens: Dein Lager liegt hier bei mir rum .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (30. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jens: Dein Lager liegt hier bei mir rum .....




okidki, ich meld mich dann wegen abholen. Gehts morgen oder übermorgen?


----------



## TortureKing (30. Oktober 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> okidki, ich meld mich dann wegen abholen. Gehts morgen oder übermorgen?


Bin teilweise weg, am Arbeiten .... aber meld dich mal


----------



## lugggas (31. Oktober 2004)

SUCHE:
Kleines Stück Carbonplatte, 3mm dick, ca. 4cmx4cm, kann aber auch größer sein
bye
Lucas


----------



## traileruli (31. Oktober 2004)

Hi tomac, ja du hast was verpasst, aber nur den gebrauchten Schrott, den ich aus meinem Keller ausgegraben habe, siehe in diesm Fred. Den hab ich beigehabt beim Pizzaschacher, wollt ihn aber net reintragen. Gug halt mal auf der Liste in diesem fred ob du was brauchen kannst.
Wegen duro frisieren frag mal.Ansonsten danke für die Info.
Uli


----------



## Altitude (3. November 2004)

Mal was ganz anderes...

ich hätt ne 6 Jahre alte Bosch-Waschmaschine übrig...zur selbstabhohlung...


----------



## manic (3. November 2004)

UNd ich hab noch ne Gaggia-Espressomaschine über.  Hab eine zuviel bekommen. 

UNd dann such ich noch ne schlanke, schwarze alte Kurbel. Habe ne neuwertige i-Beam im Tausch anzubieten. Zustand sollte entsprechend top sein. Das Rad an das sie soll, hat es verdient.

Und dann brauch ich noch nen Vorbau. 1", mit Noodle oder Rolle und am besten aus Stahl. Natürlich am liebstena uch uralt und picobello.


----------



## TortureKing (3. November 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann brauch ich noch nen Vorbau. 1", mit Noodle oder Rolle und am besten aus Stahl. Natürlich am liebstena uch uralt und picobello.



Kennst doch meine vom SSP mit Noodle ... davon hätte ich noch übrig.


----------



## dubbel (5. November 2004)

hab mich enschlossen, meinen schwarzen Specialized Enduro-Rahmen (2004 in M) loszuwerden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=113152712


----------



## nutallabrot (7. November 2004)

hat noch jemand einen* Rahmen oder Rahmenset in 16" / 17"* über? Ist als Stadtschnalle gedacht, darf also gerne alt, verkratzt, verbeult und kostengünstig sein.


----------



## TortureKing (7. November 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> hat noch jemand einen* Rahmen oder Rahmenset in 16" / 17"* über? Ist als Stadtschnalle gedacht, darf also gerne alt, verkratzt, verbeult und kostengünstig sein.



ich habe neulich was gefunden ... muss mal nachgucken welche Grö´ße das hat ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (7. November 2004)

Hat jemand noch schwarze V-Brakes für mich ???

Danke,

Bateman


----------



## manic (8. November 2004)

ICh hätte ne Arch Rival 40 für Dich. V+H und neu mit Montagematerial etc. pp. 

Ziemlih böser Anker. 

@Nutzella: Ichhab hier nochnen altenr verratzten SBike-Rahmen liegen. Kriegst Du gegen die Entsorgungskosten.


----------



## nutallabrot (8. November 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @Nutzella: Ichhab hier nochnen altenr verratzten SBike-Rahmen liegen. Kriegst Du gegen die Entsorgungskosten.



einfach beim nächsten Mal mitbringen, dann wird er verwertet. Oder ist das 1 1/4" wo ich keine Teile mehr für habe?


Hat jemand eigentlich noch einen *Satz Felgen, 32°, schwarz, schmal + neu*? So in der Art Campagnolo Atek oder Omega oder Mavic 217 oder Matrix Mt. Titan oder Ritchey Vantage? Wers noch nicht gemerkt hat: Retro sollen sie auch sein


----------



## manic (8. November 2004)

@Nutalla: Kein problem. Ist aber soweit ich weiss kein 1 1/4. gabel ist ja eh drin, nur der Steuersatz ist hin. Vorbau in passender Farbe und Sattelstütze kommt auch noch dazu. 

brauchst also nur nen Lenker nen Lenker undne GRuppe. Und wenn es Dir egal ist, was da an Gruppe rankommt, habe ich vielleicht noch nen 7-fahc LRS für dich.


----------



## Altitude (8. November 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> einfach beim nächsten Mal mitbringen, dann wird er verwertet. Oder ist das 1 1/4" wo ich keine Teile mehr für habe?
> 
> 
> Hat jemand eigentlich noch einen *Satz Felgen, 32°, schwarz, schmal + neu*? So in der Art Campagnolo Atek oder Omega oder Mavic 217 oder Matrix Mt. Titan oder Ritchey Vantage? Wers noch nicht gemerkt hat: Retro sollen sie auch sein



ich hab noch nen Satz 117 Ceramic an dem Rad meiner Freundin verbaut... die wären ab Ende November für "lau" abzugeben...die kriegt nämlich meine Crossmax


----------



## nutallabrot (8. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab noch nen Satz 117 Ceramic an dem Rad meiner Freundin verbaut... die wären ab Ende November für "lau" abzugeben...die kriegt nämlich meine Crossmax




super! Ich gaube beim nächsten Pizzaplauder zahle ich.


----------



## nutallabrot (8. November 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @Nutalla: Kein problem. Ist aber soweit ich weiss kein 1 1/4. gabel ist ja eh drin, nur der Steuersatz ist hin. Vorbau in passender Farbe und Sattelstütze kommt auch noch dazu.
> 
> brauchst also nur nen Lenker nen Lenker undne GRuppe. Und wenn es Dir egal ist, was da an Gruppe rankommt, habe ich vielleicht noch nen 7-fahc LRS für dich.



Klasse! Einen alten Steuersatz habe ich noch da, sogar einen in 1 1/4". Sonst hab ich alle Teile zusammen.


----------



## manic (8. November 2004)

Und da auch bei mir was Neues ansteht, trenne ich mich noch von ein wneig Material:

-* 92er Serotta T-MAX * 

- *Santa Cruz Tazmon* Gästerad  

Rahmen hat 18" (46 cm soweit ich weiss) und ist an der Sattelklemmung abgeändert mit nem kleinen Schweispunkt am Sattelrohr. Ansonsten ist der Rahmen perfekt und hat nichts. Wo das herkommt? keine Ahnung. der Rahmen ist ansonsten picobello und nicht krumm oder sonstwas.

- Züge und Hüllen habe ich komplett frisch gemacht

- neues XT-Schaltwerk 8-fach

- neue Avid Bremsanlage mit Arch Rival / SD5? in silber

- neue AVID-Bremshebel

- neuer Answer Lenker

- neues Innenlager

- Race face Kurbel in silber ohne Schriftzüge 

Bilder kann ich gerne machen, falls jemand Interesse hat.

Fahrberichte kann man sich bei Fuzzy holen. Der hat das Teil schon des öfteren bewegt.  

Rahmen ist Baujahr 1995 / Schwinge 96. Ein Kult-Fully sondersgleichen. 7,5 cm Federweg. 


@Nutella: Do wie ich das in Erinnerung habe, ist das eher 1". vielleicht kommst Du auch mit drisch abschmieren zu recht. Ich pack mal Alles zusammen,w enn ich das nächste mal runterkomme, oder drücke es Fuzzy in die Hand.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (8. November 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> - *Santa Cruz Tazmon* Gästerad



Wie, du willst mein Rad verkloppen? Unglaublich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (8. November 2004)

Na wa swill ich denn machen? ich kann es doch nicht mal mehr ordentlich irgendwo hinstellen. Und ist das Wicked so eine schlecte Alternative? Vor allem, wenn demnächst noch das Barracuda und vielleicht auch noch ein Zassi zur Wahl stehen.


----------



## Altitude (8. November 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, du willst mein Rad verkloppen? Unglaublich.



auch ne Möglichkeit, dem Gast zu sagen: "Ey, Du kummst hier nimmer rein!"


----------



## Coffee (8. November 2004)

so, mein kona lichtet sich, habe noch den rahmen ;-) 16"

oder wer will:

- ritchey WCS vorbau 100mm
- ritchey stütze wcs 27.0
- ritchey lenker rizer wcs

coffee


----------



## manic (8. November 2004)

@Alti: Na jam, ganz so ist das auch nicht...

Vor allem: wenn er auf dem Tazmon sitzt pienzt er immer und gestenr auf dem Wicked war er begeistert. Und das kann erja in Zukunft weiterhin fahren. oder er darf das Abrracuda nehmen, das seiner meinung nach mein schönstes Rad wird.

im Normalfall steht für ihn immer eiN fully und ein Hardtail zur Auswahl zur Verfügung. Da kann man doch nicht meckern, oder?


----------



## Altitude (8. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> so, mein kona lichtet sich, habe noch den rahmen ;-) 16"



ist da noch das RitcheyLogic-Konuslager drin???

Kann ichs zurückkaufen???


----------



## Coffee (8. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ist da noch das RitcheyLogic-Konuslager drin???
> 
> Kann ichs zurückkaufen???




jepp, das konuslager, 4-kannt gehört somit wieder dir ;-)

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (8. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> jepp, das konuslager, 4-kannt gehört somit wieder dir ;-)
> 
> coffee


und der Preis???


----------



## Coffee (8. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> und der Preis???




öhm, naja, ähmm sagen wir, ist mir jetzt irgendwie peinlich, naja, ok sagen wir halt hmhmhmhmhmhhmhm. ist das ok ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (8. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> öhm, naja, ähmm sagen wir, ist mir jetzt irgendwie peinlich, naja, ok sagen wir halt hmhmhmhmhmhhmhm. ist das ok ;-)
> 
> grüße coffee




Wenn Du mit hmhmhmhmhmhhmhm genau das selbe meinst wie ich - klar...freu mich schon....


----------



## Coffee (8. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du mit hmhmhmhmhmhhmhm genau das selbe meinst wie ich - klar...freu mich schon....



klar schätzchen   

coffee


----------



## dubbel (8. November 2004)

is "hmhmhmhmhmhhmhm" sowas wie die schriftliche form von dirty talk?


----------



## Coffee (8. November 2004)

genau, wie sex als alternativsportart für den winterpokal   

coffee


----------



## aprillaprill (8. November 2004)

verkaufe ne wassrpfeife mit taback nepreis 70 euro vhb 30 euro bei selbstabholern leg ich noch kohle und ne bong drauf


----------



## rex_sl (9. November 2004)

verkaufe: 
-nen satz mavic crossland ust
-magura quake cp85
-syntace vro dh stem 
-neue truvativ blaze kurbeln mit gigapipe sl innenlager
-neues hr coda nabe 117er felge schwarz


----------



## blacksurf (10. November 2004)

suche Bärentatzen für den Winter, weil bei Schnee und Eis kommt man nicht mehr in die CC-Klickies, wer welche rumfliegen hat, bitte anbieten!

Blacksurf


----------



## FuzzyLogic (10. November 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> suche Bärentatzen für den Winter, weil bei Schnee und Eis kommt man nicht mehr in die CC-Klickies, wer welche rumfliegen hat, bitte anbieten!



Vielleicht hat jemand sogar zwei Paar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (10. November 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> suche Bärentatzen für den Winter, weil bei Schnee und Eis kommt man nicht mehr in die CC-Klickies, wer welche rumfliegen hat, bitte anbieten!
> 
> Blacksurf



schon mal mit EggBeater versucht????


----------



## OTTO (10. November 2004)

hätte noch ein paar alte specialized-bärentatzen.
in der annahme daß du am samstag in schweinfurt bist, könnte ich 
selbige für ein, oder zwei biere abgeben.
gruß OTTO


----------



## blacksurf (10. November 2004)

OTTO schrieb:
			
		

> hätte noch ein paar alte specialized-bärentatzen.
> in der annahme daß du am samstag in schweinfurt bist, könnte ich
> selbige für ein, oder zwei biere abgeben.
> gruß OTTO




@otto

uii das ist doch mal ein gutes Angebot  
Bis Samstag!

Blacksurf


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. November 2004)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Crossmax Hinterrad. Erste Generation, die mit den schwarzen Stahlspeichen und Ceramic-Felgen. Zustand sollte schon ok sein, vor allem keine Risse im Felgenbett um die Nippel herum...  

Wenn jemand was hat/weiß, einfach PM.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Altitude (15. November 2004)

Ich hab noch...

einen Brodie Catalyst Rahmen in 19 Zoll , Tange Prestige-Rohr, Britisch-Racing-Green lackiert, ohne Decals
einen Biotechnica Rennradrahmen, Stahl Rot/Crome in 58er Höhe, mit Gabel
eine EFC mit AC-Brücke
einen Satz roter Grafton-Kurbeln, neu mit original Aufklebern
ein schwarzes Presicion-Sachltwerk neu

ich suche:

8-fach Rennrad-STI-Hebel (Shimano-Kompatibel)
8-fach Lenkerendschalthebel (Shimano-Kompatibel)
einen Satz 28er Ritchey Z-Max


----------



## manic (15. November 2004)

*SUCHE* für mein neues Baby:

Suntour XC Pro Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und vor allem: Schalthebel!


----------



## Altitude (15. November 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> *SUCHE* für mein neues Baby:
> 
> Suntour XC Pro Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und vor allem: Schalthebel!



wenns net neu sein muß...könsnte glück haben:

xc-pro schaltwerk
xc-pro umwerfer (kein MD) welches Maß brauchst Du??ß
xc-pro / xc-expert schalthebel-mix

hab ich noch


----------



## TortureKing (15. November 2004)

LOL ... Alti ist von gestern inspiriert und baut sich nen Schoko-Crossi ?


----------



## manic (15. November 2004)

@Alti: Na das hört sich doch gut an. Soll ans Germans. Sollte gut erhalten, aber muss nicht unbedingt neu sein: Sehe das relativ entspannt. SChaltwekrk und Umwerfer ist ja auch ztu kriegn und kann man nach und nach mal austauschen. 

Außerdem führt michdeine GRafton-Kurbel ja schon in versuchung. Vor allem weil ich hier auch noche in paar rote Pauls bremsgriffe liegen habe. Dann noch vorne ne silbern Pauls-Canti ans Germans und fertig ist das Radl. Schickst Du mir mal eiN bild der Kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (15. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> LOL ... Alti ist von gestern inspiriert und baut sich nen Schoko-Crossi ?



na ja, wird wohl eher ein "Resteverwert-Highend-Retro-Crosser-Stadtschlampe"  ...

hab gestern zufälligerweise noch einen alten 93er HoogerBooger-Treckingrahmen in den Hände bekommen...

der kriegt halt das "Übliche" was noch so rumliegt

Salsa-Vorbau
900er XTR-Schaltwerk
900er XTR-Umwerfer
900er XTR-Naben
WTB-SpeedmasterCanties...
meine schwarzen Cook's-Kurbeln werden von der Vitrine an die Front zurückbeordert


----------



## manic (15. November 2004)

Hmm, hört sich doch gut an.

IChg laube das Germans bekommt bei mir auch nen Salsa-Vorbau und da der Freakforti gradwelche verkäuft, werde ich mir da mal einen gönnen. 

Funktioniert das denn mit dne Trekking-Rahmen vond er GEo her?

Ich hätte mir gestern in den Arsch beissen können. Läuft ein Rolf Wolfshohl Crosser aus, der mir sehr zugesagt hätte und kurz vorher spinnt meine INet-Verbindung rum. Meine Freundin am Handy hat ertmal eine furchtbare Fluchtyrade anhäören dürfen.


----------



## Altitude (15. November 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @Alti: Na das hört sich doch gut an. Soll ans Germans. Sollte gut erhalten, aber muss nicht unbedingt neu sein: Sehe das relativ entspannt. SChaltwekrk und Umwerfer ist ja auch ztu kriegn und kann man nach und nach mal austauschen.
> 
> Außerdem führt michdeine GRafton-Kurbel ja schon in versuchung. Vor allem weil ich hier auch noche in paar rote Pauls bremsgriffe liegen habe. Dann noch vorne ne silbern Pauls-Canti ans Germans und fertig ist das Radl. Schickst Du mir mal eiN bild der Kurbel?



ok...kein Problem...

ich schick Dir das Suntour-Zeuchs einfach mal hoch...oder bist Du mal wieder im Frangenländle??? Wie wärs mit Sonntag, da planen wr sowieso ne "längere Ausfahrt"


----------



## manic (15. November 2004)

Klasse! Iich glaube ich sollte einfach mal wieder im frängischen vorbeischauen. 

Schließlich habe ichhier auch noch den SBike-Rahmen für Nutalla, der Beelze hat nochmein barracuda und Tobi will ich auch noch ein paar Sachen vorbeibringen. Da rentiert sich so ein Ausflug ja beinahe. 

Weiss nur noch nicht, ob der GEdanke mit ner Radtour für mich so prickelnd ist. Da sterbe ich ja die ganze Zeit vor michhin. 

Achja, hier mein neuestes Spielzeug:







Schwarz, Stahl, Kleinstserie und Handarbeit...  Dakommt meine komplette schwarzgoldene LX dran und fertig ist der Hobel.

Hat jemadn noch zufällig ne White SC90 zu Hause? Die ist mir nämlich rausgegangen.


----------



## TortureKing (15. November 2004)

Frierts Euch auch so an den Füßen ?

Ich muss aus den Sommerschuhen raus und kauf mir Winterschuhe. Wer braucht auch welche ? 
Ich dachte mal dieses Model von Sidi an:








*habe mich aber inzwischen überzeugen lassen das dieses von Diadora besser ist:*






Chili Zero MTB Winterschuh
Cordura Obermaterial mit Veratex
CRD MTB Duratech Rubber Sohle
Metall Verstärkung in der Sohle
Schnürung & Reißverschluß + 2 facher Velcro Verschluß
Gewicht 448 g
Größen 38-47
Farbe schwarz / grau

Die Preise sind natürlich nicht Liste sondern Frankenbiker- Sammelbesteller Sonderpreise  .... 

Interesse --> PM oder Mail


----------



## jopo100 (15. November 2004)

Hätte einige Teile anzubieten. Hab Sie gestern abend bei E-Bay eingestellt. Also, wenn jemand Bedarf hat:

ZENSUR - coffee -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (15. November 2004)

Ich denke, daß :



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Die Regeln sind denkbar einfach. Jeder wo obengenanntes zutrifft, setzt es hier rein. *PREISE + VERHANDLUNGEN* werden *NUR* per *PN * abgewickelt. . Und dann gehts schon los. tauschen, handeln, einsacken ;-)



hast Du überlesen...


----------



## manic (15. November 2004)

Flls jemand für den Rahmen oben ein schwarzes oder weisses Federgäbelchen hat mit 6-9 cm Federweg bitte anbieten. Ach ja, Preislagen einer FOX sprengen grade das Budget. 

Auf SPV oder U-Turn z.B. kann ich verzichten.


----------



## traileruli (15. November 2004)

Hallo maniac, 
Judy Longtravel, Mach 5 die Zweite, mit Ölcardrige verstellbar und Elastomere verstellbar und entweder ne Bomber oder ne Psylo SL, U-turn mit zusätzlicher Luftfeder hab ich noch. Teilweise siehe aus meinem Angebot x-Seiten before 
u n d
fast hätt ichs vergessen so ne geile Paraforke verkauft mein Kumpel  der Neupreis war mal vor nem jahr 750 euro mit Dämpfer, jetzt siehe PM.

... so richtig alti?  
Gruß uli


----------



## Coffee (15. November 2004)

jopo100 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte einige Teile anzubieten. Hab Sie gestern abend bei E-Bay eingestellt. Also, wenn jemand Bedarf hat:
> 
> ZENSUR - coffee -




wenn du sachen über ebay vertickern willst gibt es im forum einen extra ebay beeich. und wenn du sie schon in ebay drin hast, brauchen wir auch keine preise mehr wissen. also entweder VORHER hier nach den hierigen regeln oder drüben im ebayforum.

 

coffee


----------



## TortureKing (16. November 2004)

Will noch wer ? Ich bestelle morgen !


----------



## mox (17. November 2004)

Ja ich!!! ich hatte die letzte Woche keinen PC!!!

hast du schon bestellt? wenn nein, dann kannst du das auf Morgen verschieben, ich geb dir heute abend bescheid!!


----------



## manic (19. November 2004)

Mal wieder was.

XTR Umwerfer E-Tape mit Carbon-Halteplatte. 952er Serie. Neu

Race FAce Turbine LP Kurbel in silber mattiert ohne Schriftzüge inkl. Kettenblätter. Vierkant.

18" SSP von den Zuganschlägen befreit aus Stahl mit horizontalem Ausfaller. Derzeit eher Cruiser, aber schnell und billisch zum MTB umbauen lässt. Ist mir doch zu klein und in dem Maß gibts glaube ich keine TSütze die lang genug wäre.


----------



## dubbel (19. November 2004)

wasn das fürn rahm?


----------



## manic (19. November 2004)

ICh hab keine Ahnung. HAb ich kürzlich erst bem, E erworben. Stahlrahmen halt. Nicht gerade leicht, aber z.B: der Canti-gegenhalter ist shcön ausgeführt. Kann Dir aber nichts sagen über HErsteller oder so.

Die LAckierung hat der Vorbesitzer selbst gemacht und ist halt dementsprehend nicht so glatt und shclagfest.

Aber als gpnstiges Einstiegs-SSP sicher genau richtig.


----------



## lugggas (29. November 2004)

Hallo,
mein Flite tt will einen neuen Besitzer!!
Er ist in einem guten Zustand, das Leder wurde immer mit eine Creme, die das Leder pflegt und vor Wind und Wetter schützt, behandelt.
Ich hab den Sattel 2 Monate gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (29. November 2004)

was willste noch dafür, nachdem mir meiner vorgestern gebrochen ist will ihc nen neuen ?


----------



## Coffee (29. November 2004)

soll ichs dir verraten   

coffee


----------



## olimtbfully (2. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute, bin auf diesen Thread gestoßen und aktiviere ihne mal wieder.
Suche:
Dämpfer, Einbaumaß zw. 190 und 200mm mit Feder,
sollte schon a bissla stabil sein, also mal den einen oder anderen Dropp
oder Bikepark wegstecken.Preis für Low Budget-Biker??
wenn jemand was hat, oder weiß meldet euch.
Gruß aus Erlangen Oli


----------

